# ARGC GIRLS PART 133



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

A new home .... 


Link for orange FF bangles (buy one and be recognised!!)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42326.msg523776.html#msg523776
Link for Shupa's orange ribbon badges:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,24299.msg292422.html#msg292422

Please note that Fertility Friends or it's owners cannot take responsibility for the content of external website links. When posting links to other sites please do so responsibly.

If you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Well booked in my 8 week scan next thurs  gulp!! was hoping i would get in earlier than that but hey ho! 
Red squirrel hope this mornings scan went well for you x
as this is a new thread afraid i cannot remember what everyone is up to
but whatever it is and whatever stage loads of


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Well done on booking the scan Flick. Any news on your Immune blood results yet? I was expecting a call yesterday but none. I just rang them and Jo is on lunch and not back till 1.15 (when I know the phones are off) so i will ring back after 2. i just want to know do I have to book a train and go to london tomorrow or next week? I have a stinking cold today alittle worried whether this is have an effect on Immune system but what can you do? Also want to know whether i need to up the Clex to 40mg that decision was supposed to be made when Immune bloods back. I bet I ring them and they say they are still on Mr T desk waiting. 

Red Squirrel hope all went well at scan, looking forward to your update.

Oh well off, speak later.

Trixxie


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi trix- i asked re immunes but file was not around- yep prob on Mr T desk
i am just trying to chill on that one- will plough thru my file on thurs and double check but i figure if my immunes were up to almost 25% but we did not know for nearly 2 weeks and still 'smitty pip' happened then it cant be that desperate?? gonna be sooo nervous again for scan- how are you doing i am desperate to fast forward several months! hope your cold gets better soon- rest up lots xxx

just had call from my GP they will prescribe my drugs...yiiiipppppeee  just a bummer i got 2 weeks worth just the other day! hey ho!!


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Martha - thanks for the IM! I tried to reply but your inbox is full, you little chatter box! 

Holly - sounds like your consultation at the UCH raised my questions than it answered.... 

As you know, PGS was suggested to me at our follow up, but I decided against it. I suppose that I was a good candidate for it, I produce plenty of eggs and embryos that have gone to blastocyst stage three times. My only successful cycle was with a three day transfer, not blasts.

It seems to me that you could end up paying £2,500 just to avoid the 2ww if none of them are suitable....difficult decision though, whatever you decide to do. Also I appreciate your fears that none of the embryos would survive long enough. BTW, I think it may have been Julie that I spoke to about it and she said that Mr was not that big a fan of PGS....

Interesting about the dexamethasone - I think that there have been a couple of ARGC girls who didn't get what Mr T prescribed, which is very worrying!

I am becoming increasingly comfortable with my decision to give up with my own eggs and move to donor eggs, but I know how hard it is to let go of the dream of your own eggs working one more time. Good luck, whatever you decided to do.

Jules
xxx


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

hi jules - know what you mean.  did you read that demi moore is pregnant at 43 with her new man?  you still have time yet. i certainly don't.  i think 2 chemical pregnancies last were were def an indication of chromosomal abnormality.  i can't quite bring myself to email various clinics abroad and am v impressed that you have sorted out apt in spain.  take carexx

red squirrel - hope your scan went well  

well done flick on booking scan and getting your medication prescribed by gp.   

good luck to everyone else whatever your stagexx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

[shadow=red,left]ARGC GIRLS 2006 ​







ARGC Mummies









Van - 06/02 

Dada - 10/12/04 

Wendy - Mummy to Eleanor 10/03/05 

Kerry (KT) - Mummy to Matthew and James 22/03/05  

Nicj - Mummy to Abbie and Megan 22/03/05  

Kate (Mrs.P) Mummy to Gabriele 23/03/05 

* Julia*- Mummy to Daniel 04/04/05 

Amber- Mummy to William 13/04/05 

Jane- Mummy to Katie and Anna 21/04/05  

Lara- Mummy to Harris Edward and Alexander Hugo 05/05/05  

Kim - Mummy to Rebecca 06/05/05 

JenF -Mummy to Indira Lily 24/06/05 

Emma -Mummy to Alexandra Mae 21/07/05 

Tash - -Mummy to Joseph 24/07/05 

Dbz(Deborah) - Mummy to Bryn 26/07/2005 

Emmi - Mummy to Harvey James 28/07/05 

Victoria - Mummy to Zaria Grace 04/08/05 

Renata Mummy to Aliza 05/08/05 

Megan Mummy to Zoe 15/09/05 

Carmela Mummy to Liana and Elisia 26/09/05  

Marly Mummy to James 07/10/05 

Emmalou Mummy to Joshua James 14/11/05 

Tonga Mummy to Amy and Abby 13/12/05  

Countrygirl Mummy to Daisy and Isaac 26/12/05  

Wisbabe(Ruth) Mummy to India Poppy 14/12/05 

EH Mummy to William Nicholas (Billy) 03/01/06 

Kittyt Mummy to William 10/01/06 

Tiggy Mummy to Coco Rose and Horace Robert 17/01/06  

Nikki Mummy to Charlotte (Lottie) 24/01/06 

GM Mummy to James - 16/02/06 

Olwen Mummy to Isabel Mary 24/02/06 

Laylar Mummy to ? 12/03/06 

Claire Mummy to Louis George 17/03/06 

21  
21








ARGC Mummies To Be









Lila EDD 29/03/06 

Claire - EDD 31/03/06 

Marsel - EDD 23/04/06  

Thelma - EDD 28/04/06  

Nickyw - EDD 14/06/2006  

Chris30 - EDD 15/07/06  

Eva - EDD 22/07/06 

Susielondon EDD 24/07/06 

Isobel - EDD 26/07/06 

Lizzi - EDD 1/08/06  

Rwo(Ren) - EDD 4/08/06  

J26 (Joanna) EDD 24/08/06 

Caterina - EDD 29/08/06 

Sparkle38 - EDD 07/09/06 

Martha -  

Ribbon - 

Layla 

Flick - 

Sif - 

Trixxie - 

Redsquirrel - 

Orla - 

Twinkletoes - 








2WW girls








My embryos are growing and are safe and happy in my warm, safe, well nourished womb ... Banana Guru chant (Flick)

Janna -Testing 31st March  

E/C

E/T

 FET 

Stimmers and sniffers 

Selinaggs - D/R

Joanna1971

Beeba

Mouse

Blu

Immune tests/hormone profiles








Cycle Monitoring









Tweetiepie









Waiting impatiently and going crazy 









Bigpanda (Sue) 
Josie 
Crystal
Lynda27

  Follow-ups  

Juliet

Amanda

MsMinerva

Ifinch

Soulcyster

ChrisA&Sue

Lorri

Cbee

Tumnus

2Rachel2

Paranoid

Tyler

Dee

Allir

Fiona

Missylondon

Susienatasha

Initial Consultations

TerriP - March 17th

Catharine -








Argc angels gone but never forgotten  









Kate -Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP

Teresa baby boy lost 22 weeks gestation RIP

Carmela- Twin boys lost at 12 weeks gestation RIP

Abbey - Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP

Alli - Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP

Alli - Baby boy Alexander Shaun lost at 34 weeks gestation RIP

Bunless - Baby lost at 14 weeks gestation RIP

Trying - Baby girl lost at 24 weeks gestation RIP

Honorary Members

Georgia - No 1 girl (originator) 
Van - 0n the road to adoption  
Lou - On the road to Adoption  
Sophia - Going to Sirm New York to achieve her dream 

Fiffi - Sarah born 21/01/06 27 weeks prem 

Callie

Flopsy

KerryT NHS 

Lol

Croc

Dreams

Holly

Chelley

Marly - 

Kim - 

MsMinerva

Sabina

NEXT ARGC GIRL MEET 

To be confirmed

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE ON THE ARGC LIST PLEASE IM YOUR NAME AND WHERE YOU ARE ON THIS CRAZY ROLLERCOASTER 
PLEASE GIRLS COULD YOU TELL ME WHEN YOUR EDD ARE


----------



## sophiec (Mar 8, 2006)

I had ET on Tuesday.  One 7-8cell and one 2 cell which had arrested development.  So all hopes pinned on the trailblazer!  

Janna - well done on all those blasts.  Keep resting and I am looking forward to hearing the good news.

The bum injection is a bit of a shock and I had serious trouble finding someone to do it for me last night.  I had to organise one squeemish friend to babysit while I went to visit a braver friend!

Sophie


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Flick Hooray!!! Finally you get a break off the NHS. Glad the decison went your way, woo hoo to free drugs!!! I got hold of Jo results are back but not yet seen by Mr T (surprise surprise!) I told her my concerns about the ?20mg or ?40mg of clex and she said she would mention it to Mr T so we will see when I get a call back, dont think I can do anything else? I will wait till monday and then call AGAIN.

Hope everyone is well.

Sophie hers to implantation, try and relax now your on the 2 ww. I didnt know about Demi Moores wonder if she had assistance? Well goodluck to her to.

Take Care

Trixxie


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your lovely replies. You can always rely on a good balance of information, empathy and advise from you super ladies.

Jules - I am pleased that you are becoming more comfortable with your decision to move to DE. I am sure that once you have your consultations in Spain in April you will be absolutely convinced. I have to say I think I am prolonging the agony of moving on to DE far too long. I do occasionally let myself think about the exciting possibility of using the eggs of a young 25 year old ..... I'm sure I could have 10 children  . But the giving up is soooo hard. Not long till April now .... will be dying to hear your news.

Sabina - I liked your new holiday theme a lot - Egg Donation Destinations around the globe. I'm sure there's a book in there just waiting to be published. You know a good mix of - clinics, where to stay, where to buy your drugs, what to see, 2WW friendly sights to see, cheap flights ... I think you should give it a whirl. You write so well, I just love your posts. I'd definitely buy it  

Fiona - You know what's going to happen. You'll be so relaxed during your next cycle because you have mentally moved on to adoption that it will happen. That's my prediction. Is your trip to Kent happening soon?

Trixxie - we go to Dungarvan in Co Waterford in July. I'm from Dublin myself but we always spent our summers in Dungarvan as children, and we still all go back there with kids, boyfriends, girlfriends etc. It's a great way for the whole family to spend some time together.

Egg- I think some of the other girls have given you tips on the lumpy Whey to Go. Definitely it needs to blended in some way .... hand blender is definitely the most convenient.

Blu - I was impressed with your Nigella Lawson style tips for the Whey to Go, particularly your ability to whisk it all up in a couple of minutes. Maybe you should set up a little cafe next to the ARGC selling exciting Whey to Go "smoothies"  

Sophie - good luck with the dreaded 2WW and hope your little embies do you proud.

Janna - I can't believe how many blasts you have to freeze. It surely must be a record.

Layla - hope you are still remaining sane and looking forward to your next scan.

Flick - great news re the drugs on the NHS. Nice to finally get something for your NI contributions.

Georgia - I can't believe the length of the list now. It must be a nightmare for you to maintain. Hope you are feeling a bit better and looking forward to your holiday.

As for me, I know some of you suggested cancelling my holiday. The Easter one is a little tricky as we are bringing my Mum and MIL and FIL along, so it would be huge upheaval. I know everyone would be understanding, but it's also important to spend time with parents etc. and this is a great opportunity. I do have the option of not going to Ireland in July- which I may consider. But again, it's the one time in the year that my DD gets to meet her Irish cousins - and I just feel my IVF takes over everything that a normal family takes from granted. 

Orla, thanks for suggesting I look for a cancellation at the ARGC for my follow up. I phoned yesterday and gave off a little about the fact that it is now almost 5 weeks since my BFN and despite phoning several times to book a follow up and being told they would get back to me, I have heard nothing. Soooo ..... as if by magic a cancellation became available there and then on 6th April. So I'll see what they have to say and then try to make a decision.

Love to everyone else - whatever stage you are at.


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

Well some good news from me - I had my HCG level tested yesterday and it's at 50,000 so I'm pleased about that.  Obviously the pee stick I did was faulty.  I'm having a scan on Saturday morning and I'm really hoping that it's good news, not an empty sac.  It's my Grandma's funeral tomorrow which is going to be awful - I'll have a few words with God while I'm there cos surely he couldn't take her away and this pregnancy too?

Flick - great news about getting your meds on the NHS - hurrah!  8 week scan - how exciting!!

Layla - is it today you have your scan or tomorrow?  Hope it goes well .

Holly - well done on getting yourself a follow-up - isn't it a shame that you have to make such a fuss to get them to fit you in!

Sophie - congratulations on your ET - now rest up and get chanting!!

Lots of love to all
Kim


----------



## maria22 (May 8, 2005)

Hi All

A quick update from me - I had ET yesterday afternoon and all went well. Always a bit hectic when trying to fit in acupuncture before and afterwards but Christina in the London Acupuncture Clinic is really good. The transfer went smoothly and they transferred one expanded blastocyst and one which was a day behind. Got no frozen this time. On a cocktail of drugs now again! 2 heparin, aspirin, gestone and another steroid as well as all the Zita West vitamins!

I had my IVIG this morning which was fine actually and it was nice to talk to other girls there.  Sarah - if your reading this hope they got the needle out OK!!

Twinkletoes - I think you were getting your IVIG also this morning but we did not get a chance to speak. I was the one sitting across the room and then i got on the bed half way through!  Hope you are doing well and your levels keep rising...fingers crossed.

Janna - good to see you yesterday and congrats on yoour fantastic crop!  I am sure this your time - fingers crossed for you. I am also testing on March 31st... did they tell you to go in the morning or afternoon and does anybody know if it makes a differenc.  My dilemma now is that they told me to test Sat 1st april but of course because i have cancelled my trip to Dublin this weekend I booked the following weekend instead ..argh!  So when I asked Julie she said just to test Friday 31st instead but now I am wondering if i should leave it as late as possible on Friday to test? Any advice

Sophiec - good to hear from you and get plenty of rest - fingers crossed for you. I met Dr. Dimitri yesterday 

Nadine - good luck with ET....

Well off to watch some more TV and put my feet up

Take care
Maria


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Kim- I hope you have a sunny day to bid your grandma fairwell
remember all the good times and all the love and be thankful for the lovely life she led and all the special times you enjoyed with her


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

Maria - shame we didnt get chance to speak for long, I was the one at the other end of the room (at the very end) It seemed to go a lot quicker this time it makes a big difference having someone to chat to the time flies...

I had a look at my immune results and they had all gone up, my 50:1 had gone from 13 to 23 --- I hope this gets to work a bit smartish as I didnt have any IVIG on this treatment (only the last treatment cycle) and I also didnt have any steroids (but did on the last cycle) - keeping everything crossed have to go back tomorrow for a repeat HCG

Janna - AMAZING results, that really is a SUPER CROP. make sure you rest loads and make the most of putting your feet up. I have everything crossed for you - I'm sure this is going to be the one!!! 

Sophie - Make sure you rest loads too... I had a 7cell put back at day3 on the last cycle and I got a positive result, it was just that my body didnt hold onto it... Good luck!!!!


----------



## NikkiH (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Janna,

i'm glad to see  everything's going well for you I'm keeping my finger crossed. 

I had EC on Monday and got 13 eggs, I'm so sore, very bloated and keep feeling sick, I'm drink 5L of water and today is my first day out of bed. looks like I'm in for ET on Saturday. 

take care

Nikkih


----------



## fairycake (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi everyone

Quick post from me

Natalia - Thank u so so much for all ur info on NK issue.  It was so helpful to me.  Can I ask when you were put on steroids - dex whatever?  Was it during or befor ur preg result?  Hope all is well with ur pregnancy. 

Layla - Thanks also so so much for all ur info, it really helped.  I read ur profile but still not sure what stage ur at?  Hope all is ok. 

Egg - I also blended that awful protein powder with milk and some other ingredients, yukky but it is so worth it! 

Flick - hope ur doing well and glad u got the prescription sorted with GP. 

Love to Holly, Trixxie, Dolly, Janna, twinkle toes, Kim and everybody else.  Hope all is well.

Love
Fairycake


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
  Just a quick post from me to say thank you for the good luck messages. I had the scan today and saw one little sac with the minutest flickering heart beat in it.
I've been on cloud nine all day!

Mr T was rushed off his feet as he was doing all the scanning on his own today. He was dashing between the two upstairs rooms, getting the girls to prepare for their scan in one room, whilst he conducted a scan in the adjoining room. Bless him! That's probably why a lot of us are being told that our files are still sitting on his desk!

Flick ... well done on finally getting your drugs on the NHS. You've prompted me to give it another try now.

Good luck to all who are at crucial stages in the game, and love to all the rest.

Red Squirrel. x


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Red Squirrel

So happy for you, what a feeling wish I coould bottle it for those weak doubting moment. Enjoy your high and try and remember everything about the flicker. So Mr T is busier than ever! Hence why i have had no phone call. Hey girls what should i do? Should I ring again tomorrow? I am rather anxious about the result (especially as I have a cold and wondering how that is effecting the immune system etc). Also i need to book a 400mile round train trip if I need IVIG. Also they wont give me a 8 week scan date until my immune results are sorted, and to top it all I still dont know whether to increase clex to 40mg that was going to be decided upon once immune bloods are back. So sorry to go on and on, but you know.

Holly I have been to Waterford we got some lovely wedding crystal from there and cups etc really nice, but sure I have not been to Dungarvan. It sounds so traditional for all the family to meet up, I think you should go and enjoy yourself, maybe cycle after July?

Twinkletoes you will be fine now after the IVIG I am sure they will come down nicely. Hope you dont need another IVIG in a few weeks.

Well all take care, Flick any news from you re: your NK results?

Trixxie


----------



## plummy (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Red Squirrel - great news on that hearbeat!! Enjoy!

Janna - amazing results - well done!

Sabina - thinking of you making the tough decision to go donor. I hope you get a lot of wonderful holidays out of it while you're in the process. But I know it will work and you'll be a wonderful mum.

I've been quiet for a while as still trying to get my head around starting another cycle. I'm off to India for work for a week from Saturday, and hope AF won't start while I'm out, but will hang in there until my return. Then I'll be in for Day 1 bloods and hoping my FSH isn't too high. Bit scary starting this all over again.

love to everyone
Plummy


----------



## munnsy (Mar 21, 2005)

Plummy,
          Dont worry too much if af starts when you are away it hapened to me last week but they said it was fine to do it on day 4........sounds like we may be cycle buddies,that would be great.

Munnsy.


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Layla, hope your scan goes well today


----------



## sophiec (Mar 8, 2006)

Twinkle-toes - thanks for the pep talk.  I have been struggling a bit and needed the assurance that it is possible.  I have my fingers crossed for you and hope those levels are going up and up!

Sophie


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi girls,
Sorry, so much is happening for you all and I haven't caught up with you. Promise I will over the weekend, but I just wanted to say

Kim - thinking of you lots today. What a tough day for you, but I hope it goes as smoothly as possible. My thoughts are very much with you. So glad about your levels - really good news. I did a faulty test, too, shortly after I got my BFP and freaked myself out. They can certainly throw you into a tailspin.

Layla - sending you loads and loads of good luck for your scan today. I've got everything crossed for you, and I look forward to hearing your good news later.

Lots of love

Martha
xxx


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Red Squirrel - Congratulations on seeing that little heart beat, you must be on 

Layla -   with your scan sending lots of    

Dreams


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Red Squirrel ~ congratulations! It is such a relief to see that hb.

Kim ~ great news about the levels, I hope today isn't too awful  

Plummy ~ its nice to see you back around, it is so daunting to get going again  

Thanks for the good wishes everyone, the scan is at 2pm (wish I'd booked it for this morning now). I am, of course, terrified, I had the most horrible hot sweats in bed last night so I'm worrying that my pesky immune system is gearing up for destruction again. All my pregnancy symptoms have amalgamated into a permanently hungover feeling; not sure what I can read into that. 

Layla xxx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Dear Girls

Layla - Loads of luck for your scan today! Is it the 8 weeker? Not sure where you are at.

Red Squirrel - WOW!    How amazing - you lucky thing, wish I was were you are now - my scan is monday eeeek!

Twinkle - good luck for your repeat tests    for rising levels!

Maria - time to keep your feet up and enjoy daytime tv - Poirot, Richard & Judy, mmmm!

Holly - I'm glad you finally have an appointment, it's really important to be able to move things along.

Good news on your 50,000 Kim, and I hope the funeral goes ok for you today.

Flick, v good news on your doc's decision. Did you ask Mr T to send a letter saying why these were all necessary? I don't think my doc will agree, but I will fight for it - it's outrageous!!
Are you a lady of leisure at the moment, or just carrying on as normal. I can't work out what's ok and what's not in terms of normal living.

Trixxie it's a bit worrying about the clexane, I do hope they sort this out. i thought everyone was on 2 x 20 per day, I've been on this since ET, god I hate those nasty little jabs, my tummy is black and blue!

 A question for the newly preg girls......what supplements if any are you all taking. I stopped all except the pregnacare, but I was on flax oil, vit e and others before - keep wondering if I should continue with these.

No news from me except I'm in limbo land waiting for my first scan on Monday - the waiting certainly doesn't get any easier!

I hope I haven't miss too many people out, but love to all
Orlando
xxxxx


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

hi girls

layla - best of luck for today      staying calm isn't easy - be brave 

hi plummy - hope your trip to india goes well.  travel safely.  hope af behaves and you can start again soon.         

well done red squirrel on your baby's heartbeat 

holly  - you are too sweet for words.  don't feel like i am writing well at all these days.  even my cooking has gone to pot    

martha - hope you are well 

hello to all the other lovely ladies - hope you are well whatever your stage


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

ps ruth - india looks vv cute


----------



## Alli R. (Mar 16, 2005)

Layla - sending you lots of      for your scan today. You must be beside yourself but remember any pregnancy 'symptom' is a good sign   I have everything crossed and look forward to hearing your special news later

Red Squirrel -   what a wonderful moment  

Plummy - good luck with the India trip for work, sending you lots of     for a good FSH

Nikih - well done, rest up now and good luck for ET    

Kim - sorry to hear about your grandma, thinking of you   Goodluck for sat I look forward to hearing some good news  

Maria & twinkletoes and everyone else who is having IVIG I hope it is doing its job  

Holly - well done for getting a cancellation spot I hope you get some answers at follow up

Sophie & janna - hope you are putting your feet up, I am sure your embies are snuggled in nicely

Trying & DH - sending you lots of    

Orlando, Flick and all you other mummies to be take care of yourselves during this mega stressfull time, sending all your babies    

Sending lots of     to everyone who is stimming, sniffing, or waiting for bloods  

Big Hello to sabrina, Georgia, Paranoid, sparkle, Kerry, Lorri, Tyler, Dee, Lol & soulcyster hope you are all taking care of yourselves on this mad journey  

Well I don't have much news except my face furniture (glasses) arrived   went down the pub with them on and got asked for ID    ...

Take care all remember the true challenge in this journey is to keep your marbles  

Alli R


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

alli r how right you are about the true challenge and virtually impossible! 

layla good luck for the scan today- cant wait to get to my 8 week will just seem more real then i think!?

red squirrel-     congratulations on seeing your flicker...great innit!

plummy good luck with India hope you get some shopping time- such a fantastic country I love it!

trix- hope you get your meds sorted- if you are really worried just do the extra clexane- cant do any harm as most of us are on 40mg! Sounds like it is all going to be a bit of a disaster till Mr T finds/gets some more help in...what a nightmare

orlando- good luck for scan on monday! yep i got clare at argc to write my GP a letter- took them over a week to make the decision though! but they are being good- they also have me with consultant care- so hopefully if "smitty pip" sticks around we should get a good level of care! I am taking zita west first trimester vits and vital dha.
I am going quietly la la as i have No work and i am really bored! If i werent pregnant i would do some decorating- wish i had something to do! I am also sooo skint now due to lack of work! hope some comes in soon to take my mind off things!


----------



## teresa (Oct 8, 2002)

Hello ladies,

My goodness, this board has really expanded and with so much good news and vibes. Popped in to say hi and     vibes to you all!!!

Not sure if any of you will remember me but used to post a lot last yr but have been away to recover from a late mc. Had not been feeling strong enough to face any more medics or babies & terrified of any more tx. 

Anyway, joined Weight Watchers & gym. Lost 2.5 stone (steriod/baby weight).  Transferred to a gynae at Guy's Hospital. Still very sore but feeling stronger now. 

Firstly a big hurrah to all the BFP girls! You wouldn't mind sending a bit of baby dust over would you? Believe me you are what keeps us going because you can feel such a blooming freak after a while with all the poking and prodding we have to go through.

But just wanted to say, 

Flick - I remember you from last yr. Fantastic to see you pg again Well done girl for hanging in there. All my prayers are with you. I know this time will be yours!!!

Georgia - Well done for keeping up this ever expanding board.

Positive vibes to all the girls cycling at the moment. The clinic seems to be getting busier at the moment doesn't it. Are you finding that you haev to wait longer in the mornings?

Love TeresaX


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi teresa
Yes i remember you xxx
i am so sorry you had to go thru such an awful nightmare- cannot imagine how that must have been for you! Were you offered counselling for the loss of your son? I am not at all surprised you dont feel like getting back on this rollercoaster! afraid also it is very busy at the clinic these days and you definately feel like a number being rolled thru the production line! Not something i would recomend till you feel really strong!
anything we can all do on this thread to get you up there again you just ask!
sending you mountains of


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Layla - Hope you get to enjoy your scan and that you can put your mind at rest

Orlando - Best of luck for your first scan on Monday,how exciting

NickyH - Hope you are feeling better, those first days after EC can be really uncomfortable cant they? Best of luck, rest and positive vibes for your ET tomorrow.

Maria22 & Sophiec - Hope you ladies are doing fine. Just a question, how much are you actually resting at the moment, doing or not doing, I'm just curious. SO far I spent the day after ET at the ARGC having IVIG was there at 8 and didn't leave until 3.45 so was very rested. Yesterday I spent most of the day lazing in bed until 5pm when I then ventured downstairs for the rest of the evening, then today, I have just been lounging around, will probably go out for short walks saturday and sunday, part of me thinks I am being too careful....what are your thoughts.

Teresa - You must be a very strong individual, and I send you all the best of luck with your next cycle.

TwinkleToes - hope that you get great hcg readings today and that you can then enjoy the weekend.
love Janna x


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

sounds like you are doing just fine jannna- an easy stroll at the weekend will do you good as well
i just took thing sslow and gentle- but walked my dogs after the first few days and just did what my body told me slept when i wanted etc
good luck


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

ohhh just received my first consultant appointment- 3 april
wonder if they will give me a scan then too


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Layla - wishing you lots of luck for your scan today, sending you lots of      

Alli R - they sound like cool glasses   I bet that made your day when they asked for ID  

Janna - your embies sound great, hope you are relaxed

Hope everyone is doing OK.  I am still very tired, but it's all for a good cause  

Have a stress free weekend

Love

Kerry


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Dolly - any news on ET? I had two blasts put back yesterday. My Mum and Dad have come to stay to pamper me! If you are having ET today best of luck. It took longer than I expected and was certainly longer than my last ET at Oxford, but I'd rather Mr T took his time and got it right. Clair the embrologist was lovely and really put me at ease. And my husband finally got to go down stairs at the clinic! Let me know how you go, I'm thinking of you.

Red Squirrel - What a great day. I'm so pleased for you.

xxx


----------



## sophiec (Mar 8, 2006)

Janna -

I quizzed Mr T very hard on Tuesday at ET.  I thought I had the right to be quite demanding after he made me wait 2 1/2 hours in that blacked out room alone and dressed for transfer!  He said "today and tomorrow are the most important and you should be lying down as much as possible.  Then after that just take it easy but it is not necessary to be horizontal all the time".  

I had IVIG on same day as ET and was in the ARGC from 10am until 7.30pm so no choice but to be totally horizontal.  The next day I'm afraid I had to get my son's meals and take him to school but I did that by car and spent every moment I could horizontal.  I have been in bed by 9pm each night.  Yesterday and today I am still only moving out of the house by car and walking as slowly as I can without looking totally stupid...  

I hope you are enjoying the rest.

Sophie


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello

Janna - what a fantastic crop, is that a record for frozen blasts, and the best 2 safely back implanting! Everything crossed for you Enjoy resting

Flick - great news on getting the drugs from your GP and for getting a scan date or maybe 2 if the consultant scans you too

Holly - I'm glad you've finally got a follow up, only 2 weeks to wait, hopefully this will help you decide what to do next although more advice could just send you mad  Your family holiday sounds lovely and maybe cycling after that you will be in a good chilled frame of mind? Good luck whatever you decide

Sophiec - congratulations on ET, is that a record for length of time at the clinic! Your little boy looks so cute

Kim - my sincere sympathy for today, remember all the good times to help you through. Your levels are HUGE, hope the scan goes well

Maria - Good luck for the 2ww. Does taking loads of drugs in the 2ww make you feel better in that you feel you are doing something? At my previous clinic it was just the botty bombs which after D/R stimms, scans etc left you feeling like you needed to be doing something more!

NikkiH - Hope you have got good fertilisation news and are feeling less sore, 5L of water! are you ever off the loo??

Red squirrel - Congratulations on the heartbeat, hope you're still on   

Trixxie - sounds like you are having a nightmare with the phone! Hope somebody gets back to you soon and you can make some firm plans. Maybe you can suggest that you will up the Clexane like Flick suggested until they can tell you otherwise

Plummy - Enjoy India, hope there isn't too much work to do and you get some free time to enjoy the sunshine/sights

Layla - you are probably on your way for the scan now, fingers crossed you deserve it so much

Orlando - good luck for your scan on Monday, not much longer too wait

AlliR - your glasses story made me laugh, perhaps they will help to disguise you if you go ahead with the bank job!

Nadine - Congratulations on ET. Make the most of the pampering

I've moved on a step on the rollercoaster, had D/R scan yesterday and bloods and got the call yesterday pm to go in for Hysteroscopy today at 6.30  I nearly asked am or pm! Anyway managed to get up and get there (all you girls with a long commute really have my sympathy and admiration) and everything went well. My first trip downstairs was a little daunting, how many people do they fit in there?? The IVIG girls all looked like they were having a great time, sitting in a circle chatting and having biscuits, I overheard that at least 3 were ther for post BFP IVIG - I so want to join that gang. If any of you were there I was the 1st Hysto girl to go and get dressed (jeans, red Italia top, short brown hair) Collected my drugs, didn't have to have more bloods so back home on the sofa by 9.30. Feel fine just waiting for the call for starting dose of drugs. If anybody is in bloods tomorrow I might see you, can't believe I get to go for Sunday bloods with the clocks going forward so even earlier!

Hello to Sabina, Georgia, Martha, Twinkletoes, Kerry, Dolly, Dreams, Teresa and everybody I've missed

Love Jo x


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi girls- how annoying just missed a call from Jo re my Nk's just said stick on my meds and Mr T wants me in for a scan on MONDAY!!!! oh heck hope he is not worried about anything!  i shall now be panicking till mon!


----------



## teresa (Oct 8, 2002)

Flick - Wooooh thanks for the b dust. I was offered counselling by the hospital but I politely refused. Judging by the way I was tx at that particular hospital, I'd rather not! Family, friends & DH have been excellent though.

Janna - Thanks for your kind wishes.

Nadine - Glad your your hysto went well. I had one with ARGC also. I think it's a good idea as they give your womb a clear out and check where to return the embies. Bet you must be soo excited now to get to ET soon.

TeresaX


----------



## teresa (Oct 8, 2002)

janna - Well done with the record blastos. mmmmm....I've got a good feeling!


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Flick ring Jo back, the same just happened to me I missed her call she left message. NK ok next scan 4/4/06 and to continue on same drugs. I rang back to clarify the clex she said 20mg. She was not at all annoyed at me ringing it ony took 2 secs. Why dont you ring her and put your mind at rest? Let me know how it goes honey. Consultant care, ohh err get you, goodluck.

Teresa Hi sorry about your son glad your feeling alittle better now. You are right to get yourself physically and mentally ready for the rollercoaster, i personally liken it to the japanese game show endurance. Well thats what the last few days of stimms felt like to me.

Jo goodluck with starting stimms hope they dont leave the call too late. I had my hystero the day I started stimms hope it has the same effect for you too.

Layla hope all went well at the scan I will pop in for an update later  .

All take care, speak soon

Trixxie


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

This is a post & run (if I don't eat I'm going to keel over).

Everything is fine - clever baby has had a big growth spurt & is now measuring 2 days ahead (9+2 and I'm 9 today), sac size is fine; heart rate was 178   ; still that tiny area of bleeding but it isn't any bigger. The placenta looks good, no clots or bleeding but it is very low; it is too early to start worrying about previa & hopefully it'll shift up as the uterus grows. 

I'm booking with the midwife (my mum!) on Tuesday & next scan will be at 12 weeks; we've decided not to have a nuchal done though. 

I'm very happy 

Layla xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Layla, that is the best news! So pleased for you! 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

Layla

Glad to hear everything is fine with baby  

Go eat  

Love

Christine
xxx


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Great news Layla - and your midwife sounds just perfect!


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Layla, that's brilliant news. What a clever baby, indeed!  
Phew, what a relief! I'm so pleased. Love to Simon.
Martha
xxx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Congratulations Layla!! You must be thrilled!

Flick, don't panic I'm sure there's no urgent reason, just precaution. Having said that I  was freaked out because they moved my scan from Friday ((today) they told me earlier in the week it would be Fri) to Monday with no explanation - why can't we ever look on the bright side?!

Why do you take dha? is it something you'd recommend, or does vit e/flax seed do the same thing (rich in omegas).

I'm also twiddling my thumbs as like you, I (am freelance) have no work  at the mo - maybe it's divine intervention.  Last time I did a cycle I was rushed off my feet and it was a total nightmare.

Love to all
Orla
xxxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Congratulations Layla - fab news.

Ladies - I have to go into ARGC tomorrow for some more drugs and also to pick up a prescription - what drugs do they prescribe rather than give you, and is there a recommended chemist that will do all the drugs I need. ARGC have given my puregon, merional and cetrotide - I am expecting dex..... (?) and thyroxine at some point for immune stuff - is this what it's likely to be?

Thanks 
Blu


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Layla  

How lovely, Glad to hear everything is fine with junior....

Make sure you eat well & make the most of it 

So pleased for you

Dreams


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

layla- fantastic news!   and how lovely to have you mum as midwife!

Orla- may see you on mon then!? 
I deceided not to worry as IF it were anything untoward he would have me in this weekend! i had made my scan appt with the girls as i had heard nothing back on Nk so i doubt Mr T even knows i am booked in thurs- at least i get to check on smitty pip soon as!
know what you mean about the work situation Orla- i am bored stiff but at least i am getting plenty of rest! afraid i dont know the diff between zitas dha and flax etc but i stick with her stuff as it is all specially for preconception and pregnancy so you know it is all safe! sure some of the other girls will know!

Blu- cant really second guess what they will prescribe- but if you need to it straight away you are best picking up the first batch from Bell and Croyden or bliss- the girls will tell you where they are! problem is if you go to a local pharmacy they dont usually have things in stock and they will need to be ordered so would not be in till mon/tues next week now! i know some girls have had real nightmares getting hold of drugs!


----------



## maria22 (May 8, 2005)

Hi all

Still resting and taking to it quiet nicely now!  Reading plenty of mags and TV .  Janna - I have pretty much done nothing since transfer on Wednesday and have either stayed in  bed or on the sofa.....  I am going to go out for a bit tomorrow and go to the cinema which I think should be fine! I need to start moving a  little a bit now as I am back to work on monday!

Joanne - yes taking all the drugs does make me fell better - although can be painful - but your are right i feel like i am maximising my chances definately. Good luck stimming.

Sophie - good to hear from you and that you are getting those early nights -  when are you testing?

Trixxie - Glad you got sorted in the end..finally and you can start to relax again hopefully.

After all the calls from argc everyday it feels so strange now having no contact with them during the 2ww.... 

Thats all from me
Best wishes
Maria


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Sorry not been around- work blah blah blah- anyhow, just popped in to say ta-ra for a couple of weeks as off on my (Summer) hols later to Bali- got myself some adorable compression stockings and, what with the heparin 40, should apparently be ok!! 

Take care everyone- good luck to those on 2ww, or awaiting first scan (good luck Flick!)

Love to all
Back in a couple of weeks
CatXX


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Layla - I was looking out for your news and am so relieved... phew! It's so fantastic.       Enjoy the weekend. 

Cat - WOW Bali... very jealous. We need to book a holiday for the end of April - by then i'll be 26 weeks so not planning long haul. But thought about southern Europe - maybe Canaries. 

Love to everyone. Sorry no more personals - but i do read everything. XXX


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Layla - what fab news, I am so pleased for you  

Joanne - glad to see you have started the main rollercoaster ride again  

Take Care

Kerry


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to thank you all for your kind wishes during the past week. We had an ERPC yesterday and now lazing about trying to get this anaesthetic out of my system.

Good luck to all you newly preggers ladies too numerous to mention, good luck also to those on the 2 ww and those of you between treatments.

We are going to take some time out and reassess our options although I think it is the end of the road for us.

Will pop in occasionally to keep an eye on how you are all doing.

Carol x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Carol   

Just a quickie - got a script from ARGC today for Clexane (Heparin), Thyroxine & Dexamethasone - had heard that Ali's Chemist in Shadwell was cheaper than John Bell & Croyden so did a comparison:

Clexane 0.2 mg x20 Bell & Croyden - £105.86 Ali's - £70
Thyroxine 50mcg x 28 Bell & Croyden - £7.00 Ali's - £3
Dexamethasone 1mg x 20 Bell & Croyden - £6.57 Ali's - £3
*Total * £119.43 £76

Definitely worth the trip to Shadwell (right by the tube station) for *CHEAP DRUGS* - here's the map for them:  map

Have a good weekend all
Blu


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Wanted to send a massive   to Carol, take care of yourself.  Have been thinking about you alot recently.

Jappa xx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

what is wrong with page 6 anyone else have to scroll left and right to read it- the page has gone super long on mine but rest of the pages are fine! righht pain in the 

Carol- rest up and take care  

blu- glad you got your drugs sorted out!


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I live in Glasgow and would like to have icsi at argc. Could you tell me the waiting time for a first appointment? Also which is the nearest airport to the clinic and how do you get from the airport to the clinic?
many thanks in advance


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Sandee,

I travel from Guernsey to the ARGC. The closest airport is Gatwick, then onto the train which takes 25 mins to get to Victoria, then a taxi to the clinic. The train costs about £20 (return) and the taxi £10 (each way) you will need to be in London for the whole 2 weeks of stimms as you need daily blood tests. I have the name of a cheap local hotel if you want it.

Good luck. Lots of women travel to the ARGC,  it can be done but is a huge pain in the a*se.

Fiona


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi girls

Been off line all week and so a massive catch up on all the messages...sorry am not going to do many personals, but I have read everyone's news with great interest and hoping all goes well with everyone at all our different stages.

Sorry, bit of a ME post today...feeling rather down..DH is away skiing, and inexplicably burst into tears in bed this morning and couldn't stop crying...feeling annoyed with myself as should be happy that I have got this far (7 weeks pg)...it's been a stressful week...I developed a reaction to the heparin (big itchy red welts where I inject) then a secondary allergic reaction has occurred where I have itchy red spotty rash all over my back,arms, stomach, parts of my leg...driving my nuts. The nurses/Mr T isn't sure what to do...told to stop my injections for one day but am worried that is compromising my pregnancy..at one pt Julie said it was 'up to me'if I wanted to stop or continue the injections while I have the allergy, but that is what I want them to tell me!!!!!!! Anyway, am back on them, but injecting in my leg, and the localised reaction isn't so bad there (but still itchy), but am more concerned with my all over body reaction, and the fact that it must be playing havoc with my immune system and so my NK cells are prob thru the roof and not helping my pg.

Also my NK follow up results came back on Mon/Tues but Mr T STILL hasn't had a chance to look at them (Ahmed has gone so think he is struggling).....I have had nothing since my 6 week scan 10 days ago,  no blood test/scan - is this normal?? I still have no symptoms so don't even fell pregnant, and am beginning to wonder if I am just fooling myself.

Sorry to rant on, and also sorry that I am moaning and feeling sorry for myself when I am so lucky that I've gotten this far, and I know many of you aren't...you are al in my thoughts and hoping everyone is succeeding, at whatever stage they're at.

Flick - good luck with the scan on Mon, sure it's nothing to worry about as liek you said trhye would've had you in straight away.

Red Squirrel - bigcongrats on the flicker!!!!!!!!

Fairycake - I started the steroids (dexamthesone) from embryo transfer.

Janna congrats on 9 being frozen and your ET..rest up and hope the 2ww passes as quickly as poss.

Sorry have missed loads of peopel but you're all in my thoughts

Love Natalia x


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

hello fiona 
thanks for the info,yes please if you could let me know of a cheap hotel that would be good. I thought the argc had  satellite clinics hence not having to be in london the whole time? how did u like the argc

regards
sandy


----------



## Alli R. (Mar 16, 2005)

Layla - 

               

Absolutely blimmin fantastic  

Alli R x


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Sandee - The nearest airport is HEATHROW not Gatwick. You can either catch a cab into town it would very much depend on the time of the day as to the cost, on a good run you could do heathrow to the argc in about 30 minutes. However you can catch the Heathrow Express train direct from Heathrow to Paddington, then you either jump in a cab to the argc Approx £8 or from paddington go 3 stops on the tube to Baker Street then the argc is a really easy 5 minute walk. I have stayed at the following hotel which is located next to Regents Park which is lovely for strolling around. If you book on the internet they cahrge around £69 room only but it is a 4 star hotel and is very clean and nice, I last stayed there last week after embryo transfer. here is the link to the web site

http://www.regentsparkplazahotel.co.uk/Danubius_Hotel_Regents_Park__Accommodation_.html

My husband overheard reception the other day telling someone on the phone that the current waiting time is about 12 weeks, but the clinic is short of consultants at the moment, so I would not delay in getting the information pack that you need first before they will book you in. You need to know that the argc is very conveyerbelt like, do not expect what you see on the television, you certainly do not get pampered and it is a no frills service with lots of sitting around in the waiting room waiting for scans, drugs etc but the results are brilliant, and personally I would rather have the no frills service and success than the other option. best of luck in whatever you decide.

Janna


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello Janna

Thanks for the info and the very best of luck.

Regards
Sandy


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

natalia- pls dont stress my sweet 
yep you are pretty much left till your 8 week scan and it can make you feel at a bit of a loss
I had terrible itching just after an IVIG and even now 2 weeks on can get itchy phases! You may have localized reaction to the injection but you may also have...as i think i have pregnancy itching! it does drive you bananas  and i get it same places legs arms, hands, back etc
Basically  you are on all the meds you can be- everything that will make this baby go full term is being done i know it is so so so difficult- i struggle too- but if these babes are right they will be in our arms in 7 months time and tricky as it is we have to try and be patient and as calm as possible- no easy feat!
do something nice- savour a lovley treat like a bar of choc, watch a fav film- rant some more on the thread if it helps
hope you feel happier soon


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hello all

Just a quickie as mega mega busy

Layla am so chuffed for you sweetie  

Theresa welcome back hun  

Flick will chase you up me dear   

Well who would think that 18 years ago today I gave birth to a strapping 6ft 4in hunk of a lad.Its very strange as every year since I have had Daniel  on his burpday I always wake up 5-10 minutes near to the time he was born.He was born 2.55am this morning I woke at 3a.m.I am trying to find a photo of him when he was a lovely ickle baby when I do I will show you all.
Well I better start getting ready going to my friends 40th tonight.Dan does love me but wanted to celebrate with his mates all we got was lunch out with him  

Love to all whatever stage you are at

Love Georgia
xxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Sandy,

I can only echo what Jappa said. The ARGC has fab results, but you need to be on the ball with regards to your drugs as a few people haven't been told when to change doses etc. They get the results but don't expect any "customer care" when i had my mc the phoned me to say your levels are dropping stop all meds. No question of how i was doing.

I am happy with the ARGC as i am going to them to get pregnant and not to make friends or be pampered. It was just a word of warning if you have been to other clinics it will be very different, lots of waiting around etc, but hopfully worth it in the end.

Fiona

P.s Blandford hotel 02074872786 £60 single £80 double


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Just a quick update from me - I was a nervous wreck yesterday waiting for the results of the HCG test, it was gone 7pm when they called, I was sure it was all over but the level has gone up to 1340 which they were happy with. Levels are not doubling but are almost there...
15DPO - 239
17DPO - 456
19DPO - 745
21DPO - 1340
Next test is monday... I wont have any fingersnails left soon.


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Twinkle Toes - I am sooooo glad that you have posted, I have been checking on here every five minutes to see how you are. I am so chuffed that all is well, as you know the doubling thing does not have to be exactly doubling, and your levels are all going in the absolutely the right direction....phewwww I can relax and enjoy my DVD tonight, DH as well, as he keeps asking after you too.

Janna x


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Twinkletoes glad things have improved, it is such a stressful time when you are not textbook (I should know). Try and relax now till monday (I know easier said than done).

Flick goodluck with mondays scan I am thinking about you, you sound great so chilled. Keep it up. I have spent alot of the day in bed, absolutley full of cold and not eaten much today which you know is so not like me. Hopefully I will feel alittle better tomorrow. 

All you lovely ladies have a lovely restful weekend, i know is impossible for the stimmers but try.

Trixxie


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

Thank you for all your kind messages about my Grandma - the funeral was pretty awful, but it went as well as could be expected.

Just a quickie from me as i'm in packing hell at the moment - we're off on a week's holiday tomorrow and there's so much to think about for Rebecca.

Anyway my wonderful news is that we saw a heartbeat at today's scan - hurrah hurrah, everything's looking exactly as it should do - phew phew phew!

Red Squirrel and Layla - well done on your scans too!!!

Flick - good luck on Monday sweetie, I'm sure your little beanie will look so much bigger now!

Twinkletoes - well done on your levels, I'm so pleased they're doing what they should be doing now!

Georgia - gosh, 18 years ago!  Happy Birthday to Daniel.

Theresa - lovely to hear from you again.  I'm so sorry for your loss, it must have been so dreadfully hard to cope with.

See you in a week
love
Kim


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Kim

what wonderful news about the heartbeat, i am so pleased for you.

Trixxie


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Morning Girls

Hope everyone remembered to change their clocks today!

Flick - thanks so much for your message......I am feeling a bit better, mum came over yesterday and gave me some tlc like only mums can! I didn't know there was pregnancy itching? I will have a look on the internet for it. Did you tell the ARGC about your itching and what was thier feedback if any? and how often do you get it? I get itchy attacks about 6 times a day generally all over my back, arms and chest and wherever I injected. The ARGC can't decide at the moment whether to take me off the heparin, which means I am stuck between a rock and a hard place - don't want to come off them as will compromise my pg, but I don't know if I can stand this itching. But also, like you say it may not be to do with the heparin, the nurses are also wondering if it is IVIG related. Darn..I though this pg lark would get easier after the BFP...!

Also glad to know that nothing happens between 6 and 8 weeks...although still frustrated they've down nothong with my NK cell results which have been back with them for a week now.

Yes the rant definitely helps! Apologies for inflicting it on you all!

Twinkletoes - really good news about your HCG levels - As Janna said, they don't need to exactly double, so think you're back on track which is fantastic.

Flick - good luck for your scan tomorrow

Georgia- enjoy your lunch with your gorgeous sounding son!

Trixxie - hope the cold gets better

Kim - congrats on the 6 week scan heartbeat!!!! Another big hurdle overcome!

Natalia x


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey girls

While searching for itching and pg/heparin articles have found an interesting article produced by CARE Nottingham (IVF clinic) on immune problems and gives more details on the different types of immune problems, and which ones mean one should take heparin/streroids/IVIG - certainly more information than the ARGC have ever given me....thought anyone with immune problems may find it useful. Not sure if allowed to put links in here or not....but!!

http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/treatments/assets/reproductiveimmunity.pdf

Natalia x

Moderators note: this link is not contentious however we would remind readers that FF cannot be held respsonsible for it's contents.


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Kim ~ that's wonderful news! Will you being having another scan? I'm trying to hold off until 12 weeks for the next one, but it seems like a very long time.

Twinkle ~ your numbers are fine! they want doubling in 48-72 hours, yours are in the 50-somethings which are fine  I hope you get a scan soon, it makes it feel so much more real.

Flick ~ hope the scan on Monday goes well  This is a big hurdle to get out of the way, how are you feeling?

Natalia ~ most of pregnancy is sitting around worrying & waiting for the next big 'thing'   when all you really want is someone to tell you everything is going to be okay. Hang in there, 6 weeks is half way through the first trimester. I'm having trouble getting stuff from the clinic as well - I know Mr T is snowed under but it does add to the anxiety.

Georgia - I hope you have a good day with ds, there's 21 years between my sister & me, I remember so clearly falling in love with her when she was born. We have a great relationship, I hope your frosties are the ones to give your ds a little brother/sister.

Hope everyone else is well. I'm working tomorrow & couldn't feel less like doing anything, I haven't even got out of bed properly yet today (& I feel like I need a nap now!). I'm having a bit of a dilemma with meds as well - I'm really congested & have had 3 or 4 nose bleeds over the past week, the scan didn't show any significant areas of bleeding, but I am super paranoid (I aslo keep finding bruises I have no idea where they've come from). I'm going to get the mw to do a FBC to check my platelets on Tusday, but in the mean time I've stopped the aspirin but am keeping the clexane going (I'm only on 20mg) - there's always something to worry about.

Layla xx


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Are immune issues looked for routinely during fertility treatment?

regards
sandy


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi girlies

Kim- i was over the moon to see that you saw your flicker  see your grandma is watching over you   xx

georgia- how funny that you wake up at the same time- how sweet! hope daniel has a fun day

Twinkle toes- oh god the hgc stress it is a nightmare isnt it!?? may it be over for you soon 

Trix- so sorry to hear you are so ill! you must eat- maybe just some good ol' chicken soup? Rest up and get better soon my love 
I may sound calm and i am trying my bestest but dread tomorrows scan- just pray lil flicker is still going! 

natalia- i did tell ARGC about my itching- it has improved although i do still get it esp if i get hot! I think it is an IVIG thing although i have never had it before and i have had IVIG several times maybe it is a combo of that and pregnancy hormones- georgia said she was itchy with daniel!

Layla- the bruises are just due to the clexane doing its job and thinning the blood- i have loads and like you dont remember getting half of them!

well- happy sundays to you all and happy mothers day to all you mums- may i be joining in the celebrations next year!


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Tjhanks ficlk and bunless/layla for your messages...all making me feel better !!!

Layla - sorry to hear about the bleeding and bruising..does sound like the heparin and aspirin, but best to get it checked out with midwife for peace of mind.

Sandy - don't think immune issues are routinely checked out, Mr T will look at your history and tell you if he thinks it is worth investigating (as initial blood test is £780)...having said that, I think the ARGC does more and more look at immune issues, and it appears to be something that they've identified as an issue with people with repeated miscarriage/failed IVF or like me never been pregnant before and unexplained...

Natalia x


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi everyone. 
I'm having a bit of a panic. Started gestone on Friday night after ET on Thursday. The injection itself was painless after numbing the area with ice, but by yesterday a big hard lump had developed under the skin. Has this happened to anyone else? Will it continue to happen, because if so, I'm going to run out of room on my bottom! It's already painful to sit. My other worry is that when my husband picked up my perscription on Thursday, they didn't include enough heparin (Mr.T wants me to increase the injections to twice a day). Will I have to travel all the way to the ARGC to pick up another perscription, or might they be able to fax it to my surgery?
Hope everyone us having a good weekend.
Nadine


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am an ex ARGC girl, now a busy mummy but I keep an eye on the board. 

I just wanted to tell twinkle toes that my first hcg was 242 and didnt double each time but we ended up with twins. 

Nadine sorry to have to tell you but the bumps unfortunately are normal with gestone and stay for a few months after you have finished the injections! Dont worry though they do go away. Try to alternate sides but some times you do end up injecting into the bumps. 

Love to everyone.


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
Only just found the ARGC link!!  I found out on 15th March that our first ivf/icsi has worked and I am pregnant.  I have high nk cells and all a bit stressful as they prescribed steroids didnt lower my count and I had to go have ivig today.  My actual pregnancy levels are good at 11500 which is something.  Have gestone, heparin, baby aspirin and the steroid.  Back again for another hcg level on tuesday.

Has anyone else had ivig?  Do you have it more than once?
Ruth


----------



## Alli R. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Nadine -

My  is still sore from gestone jabs even though I stopped them 7 weeks ago . Make sure you are doing them high enough up (higher than you wear hipster jeans) as the lump doesn't come up as much, if your not sure get the nurses to do one and use that as a reference point. (The nurses ended up doing loads of mine as I travelled alone in the loo's  ).

Layla - completely understand why your worried, roll on tuesday..the tiredness is a good sign 

Natalia - rant away you have every right to be frustrated, hope things get sorted soon 

Kim - heartbeat         excellent news.

Twinkletoes - well done, we are waiting with you, brillant news that the levels are sorting themselves out - Good luck for monday  

Georgia - wow the big 18, what a fab mum you are 

Take care everyone and GOODLUCK if you have bloods or a scan or a review this week or are stimming / sniffing

Alli R


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Ruth

Congrats on your BFP!!

I have had IVIG twice - once before ET, 2nd time 1 week after BFP (ie at 5 weeks). Had another NK follow up and waiting to find out if I need another...How many you need and the timing of them varies greatly from person to person, and only MR T in his infinite wisdom seems to know the rhyme or reason, and unfortunately we rarely hear why, just go along with it. I have tried to quiz some of the nurses, and they said most patients have IVIG between 1-5 times up to the 12 week pg mark, but there have been cases of people needing it past that pt and even all the way to full term!!! ( I dread to think of their overdraft sitch!) 

From what I have experienced, tou tend to have an NK follow up blood test (only 6 phials of blood! £270 tho) about a week or so after your last IVIG, and the test takes 5-10 days to come back from chicago.

Hope that helps.

Natalia x


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Carol - Thanks for posting, it really gives me hope!! 

Ruth - I had an IVIG last Thursday ( 5 days after the positive test) they said they will do another follow-up in about 7days if everything is still progressing

Janna - how are you feeling? Hope your taking it easy. 

Thanks everyone for your reassurance it really helps.


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks for the quick resposes Country Girl and Ali R. It's reassuring to know that it's a common occurrence. I did phone the ARGC, but no one was answering and it's hardly an emergency. Thanks again for your help. I won't be so worried now.
Good to read another success story too, Country Girl. Your twins look gorgeous. Hope I'm a busy mum soon!
Nadine x


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

Ruth - Nice to meet you today, hope it's all going well with you. Glad you found the ARGC message board. I'm snuggled up with my cat as well tonight - DH has gone out drinking after staying off the beer today! I ended up with nine eggs, so fingers crossed for tomorrow. Happy mother's day, bx


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi. I usually post on the Newbies thread but hope you don't mind me posting here too. 

Glad you got the 9 eggs Beeba. Did you have EC today? You were day 11 when I saw you last week & thought it would happpen pretty soon after. Good luck with ET, will be thinking of you.

Trixxie I think we woke up next to each other after our hysteroscopies! Am so glad you got a BFP - has given me lots of hope. Bet your DH is glad to have you back in Liverpool.

Best wishes to everyone else whatever stage you're at.

Lots of love,

Mouse xx


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hello again mouse so nice to hear from you, that was funny when we met. Girls i woke up after Hystero and didnt realise I would be so close to the next patient (lady) and just asssumed Mouse was a member of the nursing staff as she appeared upright (sat up). i asked her if the operation was over and she kindly told me it was, I then went on to ask her if it had been a success? She then informed me she was a patient also, i tell you i felt a fool. Oh Mouse you were so sweet also even after the sedation, thankyou. Sorry your Fet didnt work out and I really hope you get a BFP on this fresh cycle, goodluck.

Flick I am hoping and praying for that strong heartbeat to come bounding off the scan machine tomorrow, goodluck my cycle buddy.

Natalia glad your mum made you feel better   they are just the best. As for the itching a friend of mine also suffered with it in early pregnancy (natural pg) arms and chest, it just went by the second trimester she now has a seven year old girl. Her gp said it was due to the pregnancy hormone and a reaction on her body. I am sure it must be driving you crazy, I remember the terrible itch when i had chicken pox a few years ago it was agony. I used Calomine lotion then to ease it, i wonder can you use this? Just cannot go out with it all over you. Hope it gets better soon.

Well my cold is still her but slowly getting better, although I now have a strange type of nausea not sure it is really nausea? I eat but then it just repeats all day (Sorry TMI) it is almost like I am full of fluid. I havent actually vomitted thankfully. Wonder if this is the famous nausea? If it is it certainly isnt classic nausea as I know it. But anyway it is not so bad, i will live.

Oh girls DH was so sweet today, he sent me a Mothers Day card from Rocky. It made me cry. He said the other night whilst I was asleep snorring (I refuse to believe it!) he was talking to Rocky and Rocky asked him to get me a Mothers Card. Oh it was so sweet! 

Hope you all had a nice day, speak soon.

Trixxie


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Hope you've all had a good weekend.

*Orla and Flick * - GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW! Orla, hope you see that wonderful little flicker, and Flick, hope your little pip is a bigger little pip, and you get the reassurance you need!   

*Kim* - WONDERFUL NEWS! - So glad you've seen that little heart beat! 

*Natalia * - Hope the itching eases up. Hang in there! All the discomfort will be worth it in the end!! 

*Nadine* - The ARGC will fax prescriptions through, but not all chemists will accept a faxed prescription. You may be lucky enough to find a pharmacy that will give you a few syringes to keep you going for a couple of days, but they will normally require the original prescription, so get the ARGC to put it in the post to you as soon as they have faxed it.

*Ruth* - CONGRATULATIONS - belatedly, on your BFP! Well Done!

*Twinkletoes* - Glad your levels have picked up now and you seem happier.

*Dreams* - I've lost track of where you are. Have you got a scan coming up soon?? Hope you are OK.

Love to all.  . Red Squirrel. xxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning
Thanks to those with info on the ivig, I know what you mean about Mr T's rhyme and reason, 3 times they put me off having it, before calling me in at 7 oclock on a sunday after the clock went back (slept very well last night).  They told me to come in for the blood retest next week.
I read this article www.sharedjourney.com/articles/ivig.html (american) which is quite good.  I think my dh better book some more overtime  

Beeba - good to meet you too, congratulations on your 9 eggs, and fingers crossed for that phone call today.  Hope your not too sore either.  I was getting so bored sitting there it was lovely to have someone to talk to.

Good luck everyone, angel wishes coming your way.
Ruth


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

orla my fellow scan girl- good luck
i am about to head off- very nervous !!!

Trix- sorry you are still not feeling so good but at least the cold has gone and that nausea sounds like the sort you should revel in- prob cos you havent been eating properly your blood sugar has fallen and babe is telling you it needs some grub!! your story about your DH bought a tear to my eye ...how sweet!

will post soon as i am back- hopefully with good news and if it is i have promised georgia the death of the angry banana


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

hi girls

georgia - just a quick one to wish you best of luck today for your scan      sure it will be gorgeous 

layla - was v pleased to read that you were reassured by yours too 

orla - also good luck for your scan too     

love and luck to everyone 

ps alir - good to see you posting


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Good luck today Orla and Flick. Hope your scans go well. 

Red Squirrel - I think I'll follow your advice and get the ARGC to send it to me ASAP, although I'm having great difficulty getting through to them at the moment.

Hope everyone has a good Monday.

Nadine x


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Orla & Flick, thinking of you both, I'll pop back later for your news   

Layla


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Orla & Flick -   today, will catch up with your news later,

   fingers crossed for you both....

Dreams


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Beeba well done on getting 9 eggs! hope you get a good fert report this morning

Flick, I really hope your scan goes well today, you have been so helpful to me about the ivig, i now feel fully prepared for it

orla hope your scan goes well too, will pop back later to check up on you both
egg


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

hi again girls

does anyone know the best way to get medical records from argc

i have taken the plunge and registered with dr alan beer (los gatos california) and hope to get more immunological testing (just to eliminate any potential problems) before doing de.  

take care allxx


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Carol - hope you are OK - sending you a big  

Natalie - sorry to hear you having such a bad time at the moment, just think it will all be worth it in the end  

Georgia - hope you ds had a fab birthday

Ruth - congratulations on your  

Orla & Flick -   on your scans today

Sabina - I don't know about the ARGC - but when I needed my previous clinic test results I spoke to them over the phone and they sent us a consent form which needed to be signed which once they received that, they posted the results out to us.  Hope you are OK.

Alli R - have you got use to your glasses yet?  

Take Care

Kerry


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to pick the brains of any PG ladies or ARGC Mummys, now I know everyone is different but just wondered how long all the drugs generally go on for?
Dexamethasone?
Clexane?
Aspirin?
Progesterone?

Also did anyone else get a huge tummy with the dex? I know sounds like a stupid question but I mean way before the pg tummy was expected. I have already noticed my face is larger. Hey I am not complainin I just want to know I am not alone.

Orla hope all has gone well at the scan and you are floating down oxford st now trying to recall every magical moment of the scan.

Natalia is the itching improved at all? I thought the link to the immune stuff was very informative, thanks.

Take Care

Trixxie


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for all your consoling messages, girls!

Orla & Flick - the very best of luck for the scans today, everything is crossed for some continued good news.

Trixxie - thanks for message..and your story of your gorgeous DH...ahhh..sorry to hear you're feeling sick, but let's hope it is pg sickness....from what I have gathered, all the drugs are at least until 12 weeks, and they may continue it after that, but clexane i hear is meant to be at least 20 weeks!!! I have had a v bloated tum since ET, although i thought it was the pessaries, but it equally could be the dexamethasone..I also get very bad trapped wind (TMI?) which can get rather embarassing!!...I don't know if you've read the side affects of dex (I suggest not - it will scare the sh*t out of you!) but one of them is a changing shape in your face (!) to a moon faced shape one, but apparently it is temporary and will go as soon as you're off the stuff! Gad - what are we doing to our bodies!?

Unfortunately my itching has appeared to reach another level - of now continuous itching..and now my new injection sites, on my leg, come up with 2-3 inch long, 1 inch wide red, hot, itchy welts. I had to have a cold shower in the middle of the night to calm it down...! The whole of my back, sides & torso are covered in a growing mottled itchy red rash....I am not so sure it is a pg one, as I have had sthg similar before when I had an allergic reaction to something else (err to the chemicals in my boots of all things!) - a secondary reaction to an initial allergic reaction, which I think the initial one is to the heparin, and my body can't cope with it, so the secondary one is coming up...i think I have just drawn the short straw on the sensitive skin front!! I am going to go into the ARGC at the end of the day tonight, to see what can be done, but I fear the only alternative is to take me off the heparin, which I am scared will compromise my pg, but i don't think I can cope with the worsening itching. Ho hum!

Right, enough of my moans...am hoping I will have my 8 week scan sometime this week which will at least put my paranoid mind at rest for another week or so!

Hope everyone is all coping well, good luck at whatever stage you're at.

Natalia x


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Dear Girls, 
I've been lost without the ff site as my email hasn't been working - got it back now at last!

I've been in limbo seen last hcg level (14,900) last wed, till my scan this morning. Sooooooo nervous today as we had a dreadful time with our last preg (v bad early scan and went on to mc) 
So although the clinic were happy with the levels this time, I was a total nervous wreck and could have done without the experience we had this morning........
Doc (not sure which one) called us up to the attic room and fiddled for ages before he decided he needed to use a better scanner as he couldn't see anything . We were TOTALLY freaked out and had to get redressed and back downstairs to another room  where Dimitri? scanned us v professionally and saw one confirmed sac with heartbeat, pole etc and one another which he couldn't guarantee a heartbeat but gave us a 90% - so it looks like possibly twins but maybe one is slightly further than the other or more visible.
Anyway, so traumatised by having to move scanners that I'm stil obsessing about whether what we saw was ok or not. Dimitri seemed perfectly happy with everything but we didn't get any info about heart rate or size or anything - Is this normal?? I'm a complete nervous wreck. Please advise.   Georgia,Flick,Red Squirrel??anyone!!

Re symptons, I'm still incredibly bloated, anyone else? I don't have any sickness yet but sometimes get a strange 
over-wateriness in the mouth, which maybe a percursor to the ms I suppose. People repeatedly asking me if I'm ok so clearly I look a bit peaky, not sleeping well and peeing 3-4 times in the night, also feel a bit hot, and TMI slight constipation (lovely) oh yes and sometimes get v painful heartburn type of thing.

Enough about me.....sorry to rant but today was SOOOOO stressful!

Flick
Do hope your scan goes well today, will this be 7 weeks? (I was told that they would tell me about my second scan when the had the repeat nk levels back, so obviously the 8 week scan can be brought forward according to levels.)

Natalia, don't fret, stay calm and don't worry ranting is allowed on here!!! I don't really feel that preg either - the extreme bloating I have is the only sign and that's more to do with the ovaries trying to calm down than the preg I think. It sounds as if you should keep taking the Heparin and hope that your itching is a temporary thing. We are all so anxious on here that everything is such an issue!

Twinkletoes your levels sound fine. I was a bit worried about the doubling thing myself but after 6000 the doubling time slows down so the numbers don't quite double every two days anymore - anyway that's what I experienced. I went from 5100 to 9100 then to 14900 which was my last test before the scan.

Kim, glad all's well with you.

Ruth, your levels are amazing - what dpo was that test?

Beeb, well done on your clutch of nine - happy fertilisation!

Sandee, I waited 3 or 4 months for an apt - I would also say Heathrow is your best bet - then Picadilly line to Pic Circus you can walk from there.

I think I've missed loads of you out, will try and catch up later.

Love  and    to all
Orla


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Orla - that's great news  You  don't get loads of info from the ARGC scans, they usually don't even measure them & certainly not heart rate - that's why I go to the FMC instead.

Congratulations!

Layla xxx


----------



## Deelou (Nov 17, 2005)

Trixxie
I've checked my diary and I was on the drugs as follows:
Clexane - stopped at 30w at request of hospital, had originally been told by ARGC/Dr Beer to continue to 35 weeks, but I was scared of stabbing baby.
Aspirin - stopped at 36w. Better not to be taking it close to delivery incase you bleed and lose too much blood.
Dex - withdrew gradually around 14w.
Progesterone - had gestone up to 12w, then pessaries for a little while after.

Yes, I put on lots of weight, which I blamed on the dex rather than my 3 breakfasts each day. My pre-preg weight was only about 8 stone, so I was buying maternity trousers before I was 10 weeks and people were already guessing I was pregnant.
Enjoy the rest of your 9 months.
Dee


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Orla

oohh what a traumatic time, but it is fantastic news....!!! It is so frustrating that even the good news can't keep the paranoia at bay (I know that feeling all too well) butI guess that is our lot as an IVFer for the duration of the pg unfortunately.....just try to remember that Dimitri was happy so all must be fine. I don't think the ARGC tell you much at all at the scan..Mr T did my scan, and he just said there's a heartbeat in one and pointed out some flickering thing that could jsut as easily be a fault on the screen! Like you the other sac he couldn't see anything but he said it was the same size as thr other which is good, but that was IT....what is the pole thing you mentioned?

Natalia x


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Natalie - it is the foetal pole - I actually don't know what the signifcance of this is, maybe someone can fill us in.
When do have your next scan? Hopefully we will both have double the trouble!

Layla, thank you for the reassurance. Where is the FMC and what do they do?

Orla?


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Orla- fab news on your scan 
i was up in the attic room also- whoever that doc was was lovely!

I had a great scan- i cannot believe that there can be so much change in just 2 weeks- it was fantastic
and he let me watch the heart for quite a while as i had been so nervous about it all! It actually looks like something tangible instead of just a vague grey mass of pixels- i am quite bowled over by it! 
Of course i was so blown away i forgot to ask edd or anything! was sent for full blood count and progesterone- so not sure what happens from here!?

natalia- yep that is far and away worse than anything i had on the itching front- you poor thing? can you take a benydryll Quess the best is to let argc see it in full swing and see what they take- maybe you can take an oral blood thinner like warfarin instead?? will keep an eye out for you post and see how you get on


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

pls note i am no longer an angry banana 

these are my fur babes- bramble lil black one is in season- she wants a baby too!
she has a baby ball which she cries and nests over and poor Toot who is only half boy! is being made to perform which leads to all sorts of chaos involving pots of vaseline etc...ugghhhh
they are driving me mad but i luv 'em!


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

http://www.fetalmedicine.com/f-fmc.htm

They are just round the corner on Harley St, they charge the same as the ARGC (but don't take credit cards) & you get a proper scan with a fetal medine doctor. I'm paranoid enough to want all the measurements (crl/yolk sac/gest sac/heart rate etc) as you can tell fairly early if a pg is likely to run into problems. They were very helpful when I had my placental problems last time (the NHS didn't even pick them up  ). Mr T is used to people using them & the fax the report over to him, the machines at the ARGC aren't brilliant & I feel better getting someone who's an expert in pregnancy to do the scans (& they always answer all my millions of questions) Dr Gazzoni is particularly lovely!

The fetal pole is the part of the embryo that becomes the baby. You start off seeing just the gestation sac (the big round black thing) at about 5 weeks, then you'll see the yolk sac inside the gestation sac - it is small & round bright around the outside with a big black space inside from about 5.5/6 weeks. That produces all hormones that support the pregnancy until the placenta forms. Then you'll see the fetal pole, this grows up from one side of the yolk sac & is measured by the crown-rump length (crl); at 7 weeks you hope to see the fetal pole with a heart beat.

Layla


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Flick YAY!!!!!!!        

This is great news!!!!!  

Layla xxx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks Layla
You are a fountain of knowledge! Today was 6w3days and there were two sacs, two poles and one clear and one not so clear heartbeat (I couldn't bring myself to look, but that is what Dimitri said)
Not sure if I am brave enough to find out more at this stage!!
When is the m/s supposed to kick in - i know it sounds like asking for trouble but I will be soooo thankful to have it!!

Trixxie was it you asking about the big tummy? Mine is huge I look like a beached whale - normally quite slim - a colleague actually asked me if I was pregnant the other day!! I had to deny it which I felt bad about, but just couldn't tempt fate quite yet. I actually thought it was the poor ovaries after having to produce so many eggs (16), but interesting to hear it could be the dex. my mum said my face looked different too. I haven't read the info because I am already a total hypercondriac and don't need anything else to get my imagination going crazy!

Orla


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello girls,

I collected my drugs today.  Im on CD3 today so am thinking that I may be on Short Protocol.  Im not sure why.  Maybe they think my ovaries are resistant.  For D/Reg I have been given injections, called Cetrotide, instead of sniffing.  Have any of you been given these injections before?

Do you have any idea why they would put someone on Short Protocol if they have never tried LP before?  Also, I thought that SP was for ladies that have resistant ovaries and that are a little older (I read this on the FF descriptions on SP & LP).

Tweets xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Flick that's fantastic news! I'm so thrilled for you    Also, love the pic of your sweetie dogs. You are a dedicated owner, indeed, getting the Vaseline out... 

Trixxie, my tummy has been HUGE ever since I got my BFP and I'm convinced it's the dexamethasone. It was enough to get my endocrinologist telling me to try and lose 1kg...which I've ignored....I've also got a slightly 'fuller' face. DH calls it my 'pregnant face' but I'm sure it's more dex than anything else. 

Tweetiepie - not sure why you would have been put on short protocol straight away but if they have any indication that you might not respond that well they often choose to do this, even if you are younger. I was put on short because I didn't seem to do that well on the long one (I used cetrotide - it's used to 'spot' downregulate you, in other words as and when you need it, rather than in a 'blanket' way with Suprecur), and although I didn't get any more eggs, they were definitely of a better quality with the short cycle. Like you, I also have PCOS so perhaps Mr T has observed that women with PCOS do better on a short protocol? I don't know - just speculating! I much preferred it because avoiding Suprecur was like a dream come true. It was a far less arduous cycle. 

Orla - congratulations on your scan. It sounds like everything's developing well and going in the right direction. And if Dimitri's happy with what he saw, that's cool. Morning sickness can happen at any time (or not at all) but lots of women say they get it after 7wks.

Martha
xx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all
Hope you are all well.  

Orla , first congratulations on your scan - really exciting!! My last level test was 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant, going on the argc thing that on pg test day you are 4 weeks pregnant, so I guess that is 29 dpo - I am learning every day!!  I have another level test tomorrow and then they said I should get a scan date. 

I also have a really bloated belly and I am usually totally flat, I asked about it and they said it probably wont go down now.  I also have had really bad wind (sorry tmi) for about a week now and I asked one of the nurses and she said it was being pregnant so now I love having it!!!   The gestone caused me to become bunged up for a while but have sorted that with copious amounts of fruit, veg and liquorice catherine wheels!!!  I havent had any morning sickness but have bouts of feeling really icky like car sickness, especially after travelling on the tube up to clinic.

Having had my ivig yesterday I feel far more positive about this baby and feel I might just be able to relax a little bit and enjoy the fact that we have finally done it.

Hugs and angel wishes to everyone
Ruth


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks orla,


everyone is so helpful here.


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Flick........ amazing news how exciting! Yes that doc is lovely and cheerful but he was a bit too optimistic for us especially as he then couldn't find anything at all on the screen!!! Would rather have the good news and chat about twins after the scan than before I'd even taken my knickers off!!
Anyway you must be delighted - what next will you have another at 8 weeks or go straight for the 10 weeks?
What about your levels - are they ok or do you need more ivig?

Martha, ta v much for info, guess I should try and relax as Dimitri seemed v happy!

Ruth - brilliant idea - I love liquorice will ask hubby to bring some home to the lady of leisure.

Tweetie pie - I had several LP ivfs and always responded well - 3 pregs but m/c. However my first visit to ARGC on the same protocol ended in zero fertitlisation. For our final attempt they swtiched to the short protocol which i found infinitely preferable - much much easier to cope with, shorter and generally a less nightmarish experience, it hardly interfered with my day to day routine at all. We did soo much better - 16 eggs 14 fert (icsi) and we had 8 blasts tx 3 and have 5 frozen for a rainy day - so don't worry it does suit some people better. In my case it wasn't because of my age or unresponsive ovaries as I am slightly PCO, i think maybe it can help with quality in some people??
Just my theory but hope it helps.

Really must do some paperwork now or husband will commit murder!

Orla


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello - just thought that I would tell you some new info.  I just got a call from the ARGC and they have decided to make a change to my protocol.  I need to go back in tomorrow morning and give back the Cetrotide and collect a Nasal Spray instead.  Apparently I dont have to take anything today but I will start the nasal spray tomorrow.  Unusual .....  The nurse asked me to come in for a scan and a blood test on the 10th April which will make this CD17.  

Martha & Orla - thanks for the info.  I am still a bit baffled aut what is going on.  Will find out tomorrow.

Ok girls, lets see what tomorrow holds for me.

Luv

tweets xx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

tweets how odd!? hope you get to know what is happening tomorrow!

Ola- that was technically my 8 week scan- well 8 weeks tomorrow so no idea what happens now?? 
Martha- when did you have another scan after the 8 weeker?
I have my consultant appt at my local hospital next mon and will prob book in my nuchal there! - quess they may scan me also for their own records?
i am sure also that that doc thinks i must be mad- after the scan could not for the life of me find my knickers! and i am looking around the screen going gosh sorry cant find my pants- eventually found them- black on my black coat..der...but how embarrasing!! 

I cannot wear any of my trousers cos of my weight gain! so have to live in track pants or skirts- put a pair of jeans on the other day and couldnt even get the button to meet! god girls it is all a bit early to get into the realms of maternity wear isnt it


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Flick can actually imagine you doing that   can't beat me though.On Saturday I woke up with a hangover and chucked my old trousers on and took Jess to the park and started running with her (trying to still lose weight)when my knickers came out of the bottom and was picked up by a young teeneager (with all his mates) who then ran up to me and gave them back to me.I was so embarassed but honestly they were clean,they must of got caught up in the washing machine.In future I will check my trousers  

So chuffed everything is falling into place.First Farah then now you so really that leaves Sonya and ickle ole me  xxxx

Orla great news


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Flick - I had scans at 6, 7 and 9 weeks. Somehow leaped over the 8wk one. We've got our nuchal this Thursday, which will be 11wks 4 days (apparently you can have them between 11wks and 13wks and a few days). I was tempted to go to FMC and have one done in the interim because it seemed such a long gap, but time has just flown by and also for some reason I haven't got round to it. Funny about your trousers - don't think it's too early for maternity wear, if that's what's most comfortable (I bought a maternity t-shirt several weeks ago because none of mine were long enough to cover my fat heparin tummy).

Georgia - that is HILARIOUS about your knickers.   What colour did your face go when the teenager gave them back to you? xx

Martha
xx


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Orla and Flick - Great News! So thrilled for both of you ...... and twins Orla.......
How fantastic!

I have had an awful day. Started getting AF type pains thismorning which progressed to sharp, jabbing pains on and off. After running to the toilet every 10 minutes to check I hadn't had a m/c, I rang ARGC for their advice. Spoke to one of the admin staff, who said she would speak to a nurse and ring me back.
Anyway - 4 hours later and no call, so I decided to ring again. As usual, not at all helpful - I was just told that my file was still on Mr T's desk. In despair I said "Look, all I want is some reassurance that this is normal". After describing my symptoms, the woman said "No, that doesn't sound right", but just told me to wait until I got a call later in the day once my file had been reviewed. Finally I got a call at 5pm from Dimitri, who told me that these symptoms were quite normal in early pregnancy when the progesterone is causing the womb to expand, etc, and told me not to worry. I am still a bit concerned, as I haven't felt this until now.
Has anyone else had similar symptoms? I am 6 + 5 weeks. Really grateful for a bit of extra reassurance.
Sorry this is a me, me, me post.
Love Red Squirrel. x


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Flick / Orla - Absolutely fantastic news - congratulations!!!! 

Tweets - it sounds like you may be on the long protocol now - they always explained to me on the phone what protocol was chosen and why. I was on short protocol due to being over 35 and having a borderline/high FSH. Next time you speak to them ask them to confirm the protocol that has been chosen for you, they will normally take the time to explain if you ask questions.. Good luck hope the D/R goes well.

Giorgia - that is so funny about your knickers!!

Ruth - Good luck for your level check tomorrow

Layla - have you had all your scans at the FMC? I looked at the link and it looks very interesting. Did you just tell them you were going there? Did you have the first scan at 6/7 weeks at the ARGC or all at FMC? sorry for all the questions..

Natalia - your itching sounds awful, you poor thing - I hope they find away to cure it.

Janna - How are you coping with the 2ww

Red Squirrel - have the pains eased now? it does seem feasible that it could be the womb expanding - I hope everything will be OK. 

Some good news from me today, I had another test stressed allday about the result and they called about 6pm to say my levels have shot up since friday from 1300 to 4200 which they were really pleased with. I can breathe and try to relax again until wednesday!!! 

One other question - I noticed that Claxane has not been confirmed to not cross the placenta - does this worry anyone? 
Can anyone explain the reason we are all on Claxane? Is it to just thin the blood?

Thanks!
xx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Orla - what great news. It's so reassuring to see all you saw so early. Looks like twinnies to me.

Flick - am delighted that your 7 week scan went so well. 

Red Squirrel - sorry to hear that you have been having unexplained pains and conflicting information. I have to say I would be more inclined to listen to Dimitri than whoever you asked on the phone when you rang. Hopefully they will subside quickly.

Twinkle toes - good to hear your levels are rising so well.

Sabina - I followed Jules instructions when requesting my notes. I sent a fax/letter to Elly Fitcham requesting my notes. I was most impressed when no sooner had the fax left the machine than Sky phoned to say she needed to fax through a consent form for me and DH to sign. Once I faxed that back to her she phoned me about 3 days later to say my notes were ready to collect. Good luck.

Georgia - I just loved that story about your knickers  

Love to all,

Holly


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Red Squirrel
I asked Julie a while ago when I had some quite strong pains (it was still during the blood tests time) she said it's normal, the womb is expanding, also the prog does this to you.
My sister  had pains off and on, so try not to worry (not easy I am the worlds biggest stresser)
I think it would be more worrying to have v bad pains combined with spotting - but one without the other is nothing to worry about.

Gotta go girls have peeps arriving for supper who know nothing of all this!!!!!

Love Orlando
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Evening girls

Flick - congrats on the scan!!! And hilarious undies story, had me chuckling! I was told after 8wks, there is a 10 wk scan so that should be your next stop.

Layla - thanks for detailed info on FMC, maybe worth a trip.

Tweets - hope they give you some answers on the LP/SP change..v confusing..I was on SP, because I had high FSH..apparently SP is better for people with potential follicle stimulating problems.

Red Squirrel - you must be feeling v worried but if Dimitri said it was normal then I am sure it is..I have also read in a pregnancy book that stabbing pains is the uterus changing shape. Really hope all continues to go well.

Twinkletoes - contrats on 4200 hcg!!! Looking good! Apparently clexane is to thin the blood to aid maximum blood flow to the embryo..in the article I put a link in a message a few days ago it also said it was to combat certain immune problems which apparently thickens the blood. So the same thing, but blood thickening is related to immune problems apparently.

Well I have just got back from the ARGC and had a nice long chat with Dimitri, who is looovely....he said I am definitely reacting to the heparin (which sometimes happen), and that the all over body reaction is a secondary reaction to the initial allergic reaction..basically what I had thought from my prev skin allergy experience, but am sooo glad he agrees with me ! Sooo he said, to keep on the Benadryl (anti histamine) for a few more days and continue with clexane, until my week 8 scan (end of week/early next week)  and see if anything calms down...if not, they may change me to another brand of blood thinning injection (fragmel or sthg like that!), or maybe more steroids to stop the allergy...soo feel a lot better knowing there is an alternative to clexane...but not sure how I will cope with the constant itching in the meantime, as the benadryl doesn't appear to be doing anything (been on it for 3 days now). He also said my NK follow up shows my NK is still quite high, but they won't give me an IVIG while I have the allergic reaction as it will only make it worse...so a little concerned that I am not getting an IVIG that in normal circs I would (but dimitri said the heparin is more important than the IVIG...not sure what he meant by that), but I guess it saves me £1200, for now!! 

Apparently Dimitri is working only 2 days a week (Mon & Tues), but there is another doc (called Ahmed, but not the original one!) but not sure how many days he is working..but either way sounds like Mr T is still v understaffed

So girls, that's my update..thanks so much for listening to my moans and being so supportive, feeling a lot better now I have finally spoken to a doctor about it.

Keep well girls, and a last big congrats to Orla and Flick!

Natalia x


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Georgia   that's absolutely hilarious!!!

Twinkle - this time I opted to go straight to the FMC (I had scans at 7 and 9 weeks & will have another at 11 or 12) Mr T said come in for a scan & I just told them I'd rather go there. I think if you've done an IVF cycle Mr T likes to scan you at 6 weeks as part of the cycle. Last time I had so many scans - 3 with the ARGC (6, 7, & 8 weeks), 4 with the NHS (complete f-ing waste of time the equipment was crap & the sonographers absolutely clueless) & 3 with the FMC. Once it was obvious that it wasn't straight forward I just said I'd rather go to the FMC, they are fine with that (with my history seeing the hb really isn't enough I need to know that the rate is okay, embryo is measuring well & yolk sac looks good), I think many (most?) ARGC patients end up there at some point.

Great news about the HCG  My understanding of clexane is that because it is low molecular weight it penetrates further through the maternal side of the placenta than heparin - which is what you want - but not to the fetal side. Heparin & derivatives have been sued in pregnancy for yonks, I don't really worry about potential effects on the fetus (& I worry about everything).

Red squirrel ~ I'm getting loads of stretching, stabbing, pulling & pinching pains at the moment - sometimes they are bad enough to make me catch my breath (I had a lot around 6 & 7 weeks as well), I particularly get them when I drive. I think it is quite normal, they go away if I lie down (& try to drink more) and/or gentle exercise (walking) - I would be more concerned if the pain became constant & didn't dissipate. There's loads going on in your body, the uterus is growing, blood volume is expanding, the progesterone softens your ligaments & joints. I take it as a sign that I need to change what I'm doing. Other things that can cause pain are UTIs which are v. common even in early pregnancy & may present atypically (make sure you are drinking enough) and constipation - the progesterone also dilates the bowel so food moves through much more slowly & you can get awful abdo pain from that (if m/s is stopping you getting enough fibre/fluid try a stool softener).

Hi Holly, Martha, Flick, everyone else 

[gross pg talk]
m/s has really kicked up - the last 4 days nothing has stayed down, today I've puked toast, milk shake, water, gatorade, apple puree, egg, & crackers but 40 minutes ago I had half a late (caffeine to help the horrendous permanent headache) & a pot noodle. Gross but effective!
[/end pg talk]

Layla xxx


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Flick - great news about the scan! And soo funny about the knickers! I think I had a bit of a scan gap at about 8 weeks, perhaps one at 9 (pre-IVIG), then the nuchal at FMC - seemed like forever! I never left it too long between them though, we were at the FMC at least every month!

Georgia - I loved the knicker story! When I worked in a clothes shop as a Saturday girl, we sold stretch Kikku jeans (anyone else old enough to remember them?!) and a 'goth' boy came in for a black pair with his Mum. He found a pair of knickers in the leg (and they weren't fresh from the laundry bin!). Can you imagine how much we laughed?!!!

Layla - I had those funny pains and 'twangs' from very early on, once you can feel the baby(ies) they turned into prods and pokes! That food sounds lovely (not!) 

Kim -are you OK? xx

You girls worring about maternity wear - I was in it from 12 weeks (and only stretchy stuff before then) the 3 breakfast's, 2 lunches and permanent snacking, on top of the 1L of M&S choc milkshake, 750ml of tomato juice and a large dinner didn't help. It's all gone now though  Most of it's asleep in bed and the rest is in the bin at weightwatchers!

We have just had a lovely weekend away, the girls were absolute dreams and had just as much fun as us - I can't believe how gorgeous they both are! Will post some new pics soon, they are doing more tricks each day.
Lots of love to everyone
Jane
xx


----------



## fairycake (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello everyone

I did not login on the weekened and have just caught up with the posts.  Have had a hectic weekend with 2 weddings and a birthday party! A few personals from me.

Natalia - I was really sorry to hear of your negative reaction to the heparin and I hope the anti-histamene works for u.  Hope you managed to get a fax for ur prescription and the Gestone lumps are pretty normal.  Also, ridiculous to have to wait so long for the NK results - had to get that in because it happened to me too!  I found ur satement about a faulty screen being interpreted as a heartbeat quite amusing!  

Layla - Thank u so much for ur info on the FMC.   I hope to go there.  Hope ur nosebleeds have settled.  Can I ask - how high is ur platelet levels? Mine started at 539 then went up to 600, so pretty high.

Ruth - Hi.  Not met u before.  Hope ur ok.  Can I ask, how many weeks were u when they prescribed the steroid for u and which one is it? Thanks hon. 

Trixxie - Hope ur doing ok.  Ur nausea sounds like mine, where I am feeling sick but not actuallly being sick.  Hopefully this will pass soon. 

Flick - Good to raed that ur scan was so revealing and I am really happy that u could finally get rid of the angry banana! 

Red Squirrel - Just wanted to say I had mega bad cramps, excactly like AF around that 6 weeks time and I also had some bleeding.  But all is ok with me and I am now 8 weeks.  So still holding strong but just wante to reassure u that this does happen. Also I am AMAZED thatDimitri rang u back! 

As for me, I am 7 or 8 weeks? NHS said 7 and Mr T said 8.  Not sure what is what, although the NHS did do some measurements, but I still am not sure - any ideas what to go with?  I had a FBC on WEDNESDAY and still have not heard anything so do not really know what is going on there.  I might just visit this FMC place. 

Love to everybody else I have missed.

Fairycake


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Fairycake I think my last one was 342 - I've stopped the aspirin & haven't had any more nosebleeds, if it comes back higher tomorrow I'll probably restart it.

Layla


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Girls, 
    I feel a lot better knowing that these stabbing pains are normal, and that a few of you have experienced similar feelings. The pains have eased up a bit now, and I'm feeling a little more reassured! Thanks again! Red Squirrel ....... x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning everyone
Hope you are all well today.

Redsquirrel - I have had the odd stabbing pain too, they really take your breath away, but I rang Zita West and spoke to one of her ladies and they said the same as Dimitri, and they said that some women get them the whole way through!!  Also during wks 2 - 12 your body produces something to relax your ligaments to make way for bump so that can also cause strange feelings.  I must admit I thought my pains were wind to start with - I seemed to have turned into a huge wind making machine and am sure I not helping the ozone layer!!  But on checking apparantly this is normal too.

Fairycake - I started my steroids on et day.  I took 3 days of dexamethosone and am now on prednisolone, and have had one ivig.  Have to go back nxt tuesday for nk cells retest.

Hugs and angel wishes to you all
Ruth


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Was really chuffed to hear that all ofyou ladies that had scans have seen what you were hoping for.

TwinkleToes -Chuffed that your levels are more than behaving themsleves

As for me I am now officially going mad on this 2ww although I do only have to wait until Friday, but to be honest I really have no idea either way. Yesterday I was convinced that I felt a bit queasy, but then I convinced myself that I was then imagining it. Then I thought (and I know this is really bad) that maybe a trip to boots to buy some HPT's might be the trick, then I thought it is probably too early. I guess my biggest dread is that tomorrow night i will start spotting, and then bleeding on Thursday which is what happened to me last time, but then as this time round I am on gestone, I have read that this may supress bleeding (is that true?). So, albeit that I am trying not to analyse everything, the reality is that I am and it is driving me bonkers, but I guess I only have3 days to go then I will be put out of misery one way or another, unless bloody AF makes a guest apprearance beforehand, which i truly hope does not happen.

Hope you other girls, Sophiec, Maria22 and NikkH are coping as well, do let me know how you are all getting on.
bye
janna


----------



## NikkiH (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi janna, im going mad too and im not testing till next Tuesday 4th April. could you help me im using the Gestone injection but this morning i have a red patch on my bottom and its a bit sore and get a bit  of blood after injection, is that normal .


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

NikkiH - I have had 2 bad expereinces this 2ww with gestone. I normally have a very high pain threshold but on about the 3rd or 4th evening I think my DH must have injected in a bruised area because i have never felt pain like it I was sobbing like a baby, which is very unlike me, and poor DH I scared him to death. However, I am now sporting a lovely large red inflamed and hot area where DH injected  me 2 days ago but funnily at the time of the injection it didn't hurt at all. So to be honest Nikki I think this is just par for the course, the even funnier thing is that if we get a positive result there would be another 8 weeks of injecting gestone, I think my already very untracctive bum would look like landing on the moon!!!!  I'm not really worrying about the gestone effects, having searched on the word gestone on this site, I have read loads of similar experiences of other ladies. Sorry forgot to say most times DH injects I bleed a little from the injection site, although the first time was the worst.

Take care
Janna x


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

mornin girls

tee hee loved your knickers story georgia- beats mine hands down!

red squirrel- glad you are calmer about the pains- i get af type cramps at night mostly and have to rub my tum- they can be quite painful!

natalia- so glad they have finally got to the crux of your problem! lets hope it gets sorted soon and you can leave that little nightmare behind!

twinkle- hcg number crunching going well and hopefully will soon be over- it is such a relief to get past those although dont fool yourself that then the scans dont drive you nuts instead...always something!!

layla-







our little puck monster! sometimes only rubbish grub will do!!!

jane- i loved you new side pic the girls are looking so very very cute! i think you have to get a gold star for being such a loyal argc girl xx 

fairycake- i quess maybe if the hospital has taken measurements you should go by their dates- although i have read that these can change in the first few weeks anyway and they can amend you edd- wil be interesting if they scan me at my hospital appt on mon to see what they say!?

Ruth- with you on the wind machine- i am getting some real painful episodes- it can be quite a stress when you are having a scan...wouldnt that be an embarrasment! 

Janna and nikki not long now till your tests- sorry to hear about your gestone  afraid it gets no easier- i had 1 the other day that made me sob too- god it hurt! and kindly my DH pointed out that he could actually see the lump thru my track pants the other day- i now go out with a long coat or top! the hump bums of notre dame!!


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

*Flick & Georgia* your knicker story's have made my day     

*Red Squirrel* - Been having the same pains must say I have also been very worried about it, I thought it was only me ... so glad you posted and got us some answer's! 

Going Mad  waiting for my first scan this friday!

Sending all you ladies lots of    and a little

  

Dreams


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quicky rushing out for lunch. Dee thanks so much for the drug information just good to have a general idea how long these things last.

Martha and Flick I will be in Mat clothes by 10weeks at this rate, I tell you i am having to stretch ecerything and it doesnt look good.

Red Squirrel glad your feeling alittle better, every little thing is such a worry.

Georgia and Flick great knicker story. Something similar happened to me some years back on holiday. I packed up and closed suit case (one of them on wheels). Me and Dh were coming out of the lift on the ground floor and the bloo"dy suit case wouldnt wheel out of the lift, the porter came over to assist.At that moment Dh really pushed it and a small thong flew out from under from case and landed at porters feet. It all happened so fast I didnt know where to look, I denied all knowledge as I didnt realise they were mine until we were out the door in the taxis to the airport, oh it was all very very embarashing. Anymore Knicker stroies?

Oh goodluck to the 2 ww girls it is such a difficult time my heart goes out to you all.  

Trixxie


----------



## maria22 (May 8, 2005)

Hi Girls

Niikih, janna - I have had the exact same experience with the gestone injections and as I was collecting a perscription from argc this morning I mentioned it to the nurse and she said it was all normal so nothing to worry about at all - thank God.

Janna - I am keeping fine but going a  bit mental like you and reading into things that I should not be reading into but its so hard. I am back at work so I am trying to just stay focused on that which is also hard.  I keep thinking it hasn't worked as all my experience to date has been disappointment and therefore think this will be no different....however I do have times with great hope too so fingers crossed.

I am going to teast on Friday morning too - what time are you getting there for?
Sophiec - hope you are doing well.

Best wishes to everyone else

Maria


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Aftenoon girls

Been reading all the messages from the 2ww girls (Janna, Maria & Nikki I think) and really feeling for you all..we all know how horrible it is, you feel like you're going crazy sometimes...but hang in there and keep with the positive thoughts, big hugs.

Although my skin is a mottled, red, bumpy mess, the itching seems to be less acute today, so hopefully the anti histamine is actually working...feeling much more positive and gagging to get to the end of the week when hopefully having my 8 wk scan.

All the best to everyone

Natalia x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just checking in to see how you are all doing.

Flick, Georgia and Trixie, great knicker stories girls,   So good to know that I am not the  only one who does embarassing things, thanks for sharing girls.

Flick - Great news on the scan and getting rid of the angry bannana.    You must be on cloud nine, can you actually start relaxing yet?    Has the itching calmed down?  What did ARGC have to say about it?

Trixxie - Sorry to hear about the bloating problem love, do you have to take the Dex for long, maybe you will lose some of the bloating once you can stop it.  Otherwise, it sounds like everything else is going fine, which is great new.  

Red Squirrel - Glad you are feeling a bit better, I know its worrying but I think if Dimitri said it's normal then you will be ok, I think that even though ARGC are a little chaotic, it's safe to say that they do know what they are doing and they would get you in if they thought there was a problem.  Hope the pains calm down and you can relax  a little. 

Jane - How sweet are those little girls of yours?  They are gorgeous and I'm so impressed that you still have the energy and time to post here to keep us all updated.  

Layla - How do you manage to travel anywhere with all that throwing up.  Must be a nightmare, but hopefully this phase goes away soon and you can get on with enjoying being pregnant.  

Janna, Maria and Nikki Good luck on the 2ww, hope it's not driving you too mad and good luck for testing, sending you all loads of positive vibes.      

Fairycake - Congratulations on your BFP, I think I must have missed your great news, on this very busy thread.  Well done.    

Natalie - Oooh that itching aounds awful, hope it calms down soon.

Fiona - Hi darling, hope you are doing ok, are you going to do another cycle in April?

Sorry to anyone I have forgotten, this thread is so busy and there are quite a few new names so it's hard to see where you all are on your cycle, but good luck to all of you.

Love

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello

Flick - congratulations on the scan, did they explain why they changed your appointment? Do you need more IVIG? My last scan I put my knickers in my jeans pocket to make sure I could find them 

Orla - Twins, fantastic news, hope you are feeling ok

Natalia - glad the itching is calming down, good luck for your next scan

Janna, Nikki, Maria + Sophiec - fingers crossed for all of you, and well done for getting through the 2ww - nearly there now!

Dreams - good luck for your scan on Friday

Fairycake - I'd be inclined to go on Mr T's dates as he'll be basing it on EC, ET etc and I think there can be lots of growth spurts/lazy days in early pregnancy. Either way i hope you are ok

Sabina - Well done for contacting Dr Beer, its a positive move to make and fingers crossed he will have some answers for you. Have you weaned off the lemon biscuits yet?

Red squirrel - sorry to hear your not feeling good but hopefully the knowledgable girls on here (oh, and the doc) have reassured you. When is your scan?

Georgia - I'm impressed with you running, is this in preparation for hitting the shops for holiday gear. I expect having your knickers returned made you keep running to get away from the boys

Layla - really pleased to hear your scan went so well last week, and now MS - isn't this a sign of good hormone levels? Slightly embarrassed to say but I really like pot noodles although haven't had one in ages as trying to be good! It'll be so nice to have your mum as midwife, proper 24 hour care

Holly - hope you're ok, any closer to a decision on what to do next?

My knicker story - after showering after football I was collecting my kit together to put away and when I picked up my shin pads there was a pair of knickers attached to the velcro straps which weren't mine! Everybody else had left the changing rooms and they were clean knickers so I guess somebody was knickerless thinking theres had been stolen but too embarrassed to ask!

I'm on day 4 of stimming, didn't start on Friday after Hysto they told me to wait till Sat. So far on 225 meronial / day. Waiting for todays call. Thanks to everybody who advised getting to bloods early on Sunday, got there around 8.45 and was 14 or 15, couldn't believe the size of the queue by the time they opened!

Hope everybody I haven't mentioned is ok

Sorry for the long post

Jo x


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello again

Long post and forgot to ask my question 

I had a hysteroscopy on Friday and since then have had some bleeding, not very much more like spotting and red blood (sorry tmi) I mentioned it to julie on Sunday and she said it was fine. Its still ongoing and I was wondering if any other hysto girls had experienced this and if it affected the lining?

thanks

Jo x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Jo,

Good to see you have started stimming. I wanted to wish you lots of luck for this cycle. I know we spoke some time back when you were at Guys. You are in good hands at the ARGC.

Thanks for asking whether I've made a decision or not. The answer is no, I haven't made a decision yet. Have been having some (heated) discussions with DH about what to do next. Everything is up for grabs basically - do IVF again, move on to DE, move on to adoption, or just stop. It's really doing my head in, I have to say. I just so hate to give up ...... 

Holly


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Holly - Hi hope you are ok, keep going with the discussions. We are going again next month (if and when AF decided to show) then adoption, if you do go down the same route as us we will be going through it together which would be great.

Take care

Chelley - Great to hear from you too, hope you and DH are well.

Hi to everyone else at work so no time for personnels.

Fiona


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Jo
I had a hysteroscopy but started d/r next day, but I did spot for a while.  Sorry not to be anymore help.

My levels came back really good today so I have to go for my first scan on saturday, really excited!!!  Left DH a message that he wont be playing his golf match after all as he will be with me - hmm bet I am popular.

Take care everyone
Ruth


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Natalia- whilst i was at my local pharmacy i asked their advice re pregnancy itching and although yours is different this is a real good idea! They said try mixing bicarb of soda with water and applying that for few minutes to take out sting and calm the skin....maybe worth a try!

Ruth yep bet you will be miss popularity! god luck with scan and getting the show on the road!

Fiona- wow you are soooo brave! 13 has to be your lucky number- will be keeping a close eye x

all the knicker stories are making me chuckle  

hi chelley nice to see you back on x

oh god gotta go can hear dog activity got to break up he love fest!


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello girls

Just catching up on all your news quickly.

Natalia, glad your itching is easing off, hideous though, i remember having chicken pox age 18, i thought the itching would drive me insane.

Layla, had to do a double take reading your post about pregnant women having sued clexane for years - thought aaaaagh! then realised you meant used!! What is UTI by the way? Also thanks for the info about dilating bowel, I'm definitely suffering from this - the other day I thought 'that's it then, I'm obviously never 'going' again'  -  daunting prospect! Tried not to dwell on that too long!!

Janis your babies are totally gorgeous!

Ruth, you are not the only wind machine in town! I offered to move into the spare room the other night - dh valiantly insisted not - oh well, I suppose they ought to share the whole experience with us! 

Jann/Nikki/Maria stay calm in the horrid two week wait and enjoy the rest time. BTW I also get bleeding at the gestone jab site and also sometimes with the clexane too. ouch!


Flick/Natalia/ Red Squirrel and others ahead of me - what lovely symptons are you enjoying?

Flick a question for you re dha - my flaxseed caps are a good source but a high dosage - I don't want to take too much - how much do you take per day?

No news from me just waiting for the next scan - just as bad as waiting for the first (i hoped it would get easier - but no... silly me) 
V glad to hear I am not the only one who is suffering from a big tummy. i look generally thick in the whole waist area with a pot belly as well. All skirts too tight and haven't even looked at my jeans.

I'd be interested to know if anyone has sucumbed to the devil drink I had a couple of mouthfuls of red wine the other night and immediately felt guilty. I thought we were conveniently supposed to go right off this but I still fancy a nice glass of red with supper!

Love to all and apologies if I have missed anyone

Orlando
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi girls
I usually post on the potentials board and I've spoken to some of you on there.  I wanted to say Hi !!  And, I just wondered if you girls could let me know your experiences?  I had a bit of a bad scan today.  I am on day 7 of stimming.  I hadn't seen the doc before.  He was tall, possibly Eastern European and I couldn't understand him very well!  But, he said there were 2 follies on one side and 4 on the other.  He seemed pretty dissapointed with this.  I am too, but I am only on day 7 and there were quite a few other smaller ones and I was wondering if anyone had this situation and went on to produce more than 6 follies by the time they reached EC?  Or, how many I might have expected to see at this stage?  My levels seem to be going up ok, but I'm worried that it isn't very many.  The dr was not very forthcoming, and unfortunatley he did not have very friendly bedside manner!  

Orlando; hi, I just laughed reading your post about the red wine, I know exactly how you feel!  - Don't feel too guilty, I'm sure the temptation will get me very soon!!  

Joanne; hi, you and I have chatted before on the other board, I hope your stimming is going ok, I think you are a few days behind me.  

Good luck to everyone stimming/d/regging....  and, sending positive thoughts to all of you on the dreadful 2ww...  lots of luck.

Harps  
x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Ladies - I have a question - have any of you had a problem with experiencing chest-tightening whilston meds - I am on Clexane, Dexamethasone, thyroxine, Cetrotide, puregon and merional. The last 2 evenings I have experienced an hour or so of a really tight sensation across my chest - as though my upper torso was bound really tight??

I will ask the clinic about it tomorrow - but just wondered if anyone else had had this?

Thanks
Blu


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Blu

I have had very tight chests, gone clammy and had sharp pains quite a few times, the last time was tonight which lasted for 2 hrs and is very painful at the time.  I started having these when I began stimming until now (I am only on Heparin and Gestone at present).

Hope you don't have too many of these episodes.

Jappa xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girls 

Just thought Id pop in and tell you that I have started sniffing today, which is CD4, with Synarel and apparently I am on a Follicular-Phase Synarel Protocol.  I will be having my next scan and blood test on 10th April which will be 13 days from today, and will be CD17 for me.  After that they will tell me when to start stimming.  Is this long or short  Has anyone been on this?

Tweets xx


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Tweets - I was on the Follicular protocol first time (in my profile below).  For some reason my body didn't like downregging and I ended up with FOUR (!) large good-looking follies at the downreg scan so we had to cxl and transfer it to IUI (sadly BFN) BUT it seems to work for anyone who can downreg (most people), so it should be fine.  Its basically a downreg for people who may have difficulty stimulating so inbetween both protocols.

HTH
Buttercup


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Maria - I will probably be at the blood clinic around 8ish on Friday morning, as we tend to catch the 7am from Reading. What time will you be going? Are you going to do a HPT as well that morning??
Jannax


----------



## rwo (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello everyone

So many BFPs lately, such brilliant news.  How Mr T manages it when so shortstaffed amazes me.  Pleased to hear Dimitri is back, I thought he was rather cute which is deeply inappropriate when you are talking about your gynaecologist!  

Trixxie, I am still on vile clexane and will be until 28 weeks at least, cannot find anywhere to inject it anymore.  I stopped the cyclogest at 12 weeks and that tummy bloating did go down.

Natalia, the itching sounds awful, I am pleased that it is improving but my goodness, how unpleasant.

Orla, excellent news on your scan (well after the initial mess up), at my first scan there were 2 sacs and just 1 heartbeat and one was much smaller but small one caught up by 8 weeks and they both seem ok so far... fingers crossed.  I can't give up the drink entirely, I probably have about 1 cm of wine with dinner per weekend and feel much less deprived as a result.  I can't believe it does any harm, I am sure they don't give up entirely in France and Greece.

Layla, so thrilled to see that things are going well xx  I agree re FMC, I have become an addict but am now into NHS zone so will give that a chance.  The great thing about the FMC is that you can ask every stupid neurotic question and they listen and try and answer you.  Hope ms subsides soon.

Flick, there are lots of websites which let you put in EC date and then give you the EDD.  Just google it, sorry I can't remember which ones they are but had no trouble finding them.

Georgia, it must be so satisfying to have successfully raised a child and having survived teenagehood!  That said, I am sure the worrying continues (please feel free to say it doesn't!)

Red squirrel, I still get pains, actually even more now, if you are worried call clinic/gp just for reassurance but it seems pretty normal.

Twinkletoes, good question re the clexane, I was told that 95% of patients at argc are on it (when I got a bit grumpy about having to keep going for another 8 weeks), but I wish they'd tell you what exactly it is about your personal results that mean it is necessary.  Good luck for your scan, it is such a nerve wracking wait.

Jane, gorgeous pics of your girls.  

Janna, super embryo girl, good luck for Friday, the last few days are just horrid and your last experience must make it worse, I'll be thinking off you (go watch lots of long funny films and read trashy novels... )

Maria and Nikki good luck to you both as well.

Michelle, how did the Create appointment go?

Jo, good luck for stimming, those daily blood tests are no fun especially with the clocks going forward!  I bleed for about a week post hysteroscopy but if it gets worse or doesn't stop soon let the clinic know.

Harps, right up until EC I only had 1 decent follie on one side and 3 on the other - there were about another 3 which were much smaller.  They changed my drugs but it didn't seem to make much difference but we got 8 eggs in total (god knows where they were hiding), 6 fertilised and I had 2 blasts put back and 1 frozen, it really is about quality so don't worry too much.

Our update is that the 20 week scan was fine and am now almost 22 weeks, both babies are small but still in right range.  I can feel them now which is brilliant. I have exploded over last 3 weeks and am very very uncomfortable, but frankly so long as they are ok I don't care how miserable they make me.  I wish I could say that the worrying stops but I have found I just worry about something new each week.  If anyone over 22 weeks can tell me the worrying gets less, please please let me know! Took myself to the day assessment unit last week and told them that I thought the babies were "falling out".  Seems not but a girls got to check!

Hello Lorri and Oscar, Kat, Isobel, Eva and everyone else I've missed. Martha how is your little dog?

Love Ren xx

ps is anyone based in Manchester, I have to move there whilst on maternity leave and know nothing much about it.

pps Georgia would you mind terribly updating me on the list as we are having 2 little girls (touch wood).

ppps sorry if I've posted this twice, i'll blame the computer but it is probably me being thick!


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Chelley me matey so good to hear from you, when in april will you be around harley st just so i know if it coincides with one of my trips? Would love to meet for tea and that goes for you too Fiona, as long as we dont go to the mega buck cafe where we got tea served in organza tea bags, tell you I wanted to wear the bag as a hat it was lovely. Afraid that is a defo no no what with credit card bills, might have to make it dehenhams.

Harps from what I recall I had around 8 follicles on day 8 and was told I was a slow responder they were not great sizes. They but me on a real downer, they upped my stimms and lowered the frequency of my nasal spray (even though no one told me to lower nasal spray, long story). Anyway long story short I got 11 mature eggs so try not to worry, I know easier said than done. Goodluck.

Jo I am impressed my DH would love you, football!

Well I am off, speak tomorrow.

Trixxie


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Evening girls

Great to hear the continuing knicker stories to keep us laughing, and also am relieved to know many others are having wind problems...Last w/end I was playing table tennis with some people I didn't know v well, and when I lunged for a shot a fart came out, and I had to pretend it was my feet (in socks..so not believable at all!) scraping along the floor!!!! I was soooo embarassed!!!!!!!

Jo - good luck with the stimming..I had spotting/ pinky-red discharge for about 5 days after the hysteroscopy...the following cycle was my FET and my lining was fine.

Flick - thanks for the top tip of the bicarb of soda!! Will buy some tomorrow, as the itchiness has flared up again, so feeling a little sorry for myself.

Orla - I think an occasional glass of wine is fine, esp with food, so don't feel guilty !! One ARGC friend of mine drank a bottle of wine in one night during her stimming and she is about 18-20 weeks pregnant now! Not that you should drink a bottle!!!!!!!!!  As far as symptoms, apart from wind, bloated tum and itching, my breasts have become more sensitive (TMI?), but that is about IT! Oh and I am eating for England, but I think food is my sole source of comfort what with the drinking ban and itching !

Blu - hope the chest tightening calms down....I read in one of the drugs side effects leaflets (think it was dexamethasone?) that shortness of breath and tightening of chest is a side effect, so sounds like it is normal, but definitely check it out with the clinic.

We're going for my 8 week scan on Fri...anyone else going then? Will be going early - for 8am or something

Take care girls and thanks again for all your messages.

Natalia x


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Ren

So glad all is going well, two lovely little girlies how sweet. Just wanted to apologise really as I should really know manchester being a northerner but I only know deansgate and the trafford centre (shopping) I believe I currently know London better. Sorry I hear it is a great city and hopefully you will enjoy it. How come your moving? Sorry if too nosey.

Trixxie


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Forgot to say  - 

Harps - 6 follicles may not sound like many, but it is the quality that matters....I had 9 follies in the end, but got 7 good eggs, and 6 good quality blastocysts (2 put back in, 4 frozen), which is high proportionally. I can't remember how many follies I had 1/2 way thru stimming I am afraid...it may mean that you will have to do ICSI for higher fertilisation chances- we were recommended it as we didn't have that many eggs (and had never had IVF before, so unsure how successful it would be). Fingers are crossed for more growing follicles.

Ren - congrats on getting to 22 wks with your twinnies!! I liked your story v much as my 6 wk scan also had 2 sacs, but no heartbeat detected in one sac, so am hoping that like you I will see something on my 8 wk scan on Fri. And yes, Dimitri isn't bad eye candy, is he!!! He has a rather nice smile!

Natalia x


----------



## rwo (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Trixxie, thanks for your message.  My DH works up there and I have robustly refused to move for the last 18 months (he comes back to London every weekend) but given I won't be earning any £ and he is pretty keen on living with the babies... and me with him obviously, I am having to relent.  It does seem like a great inner city so I am sure it will be fun!

Natalia, will keep my fingers crossed for you and hope you get a BOGOF baby as well!  I think I was thinking of you when I wrote my message.  Orla, I am so sorry if I mixed you up with Natalia.  Ahh I better go to bed...

Ren xx


----------



## sophiec (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi girls

I have been finding this 2ww terrible.  Moments of utter despair followed by desperate hope whenever I get a twinge in the tummy which might just remind me of when I was pregnant in '02.  Then I tell myself that after all, the pregnancy symptoms must be caused by the Gestone...I don't like going out too much because I get tearful whenever I think about what is going on.  All your postings and positive thoughts have been a great comfort.

Very best of luck and positive vibes for Janna, Maria and Nikki - and everyone else too.  Thank you for accompanying me through this time.

Sophie


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Gosh - haven's been on the site for just 2 days and so much is happening !!

Flick - great to hear that all was well at your 8 week scan.  Hope you are feeling ok.

Martha - hope all well with you. When is your next scan - will it be the 12 weeker?

Harps - as a number of the other girls have said, it really is quality not quantity.  I only produced 5 follicles but had 2 blasts transferred and got a BFP.  Try not to get too hung up on the numbers (easier said than done I know!).

Blu - hope you are doing ok on the stimms and that the chest tightening is easing off.

Fiona - I'm keeping everything crossed for you for April.  Will you be on the long or short protocol.  Praying that you get that little sibling for Eliott.

Ren - congratulations on getting to 22 weeks with your twins.  Hope you have been reassured that they won't fall out!  After ET I didn't want to get off Mr T's transfer table as I couldn't believe they would stay in there!  Sat with my legs crossed all the way home!

Janna, Maria, Nikki and SophieC -hang in there - not long to wait now.  Good luck to all of you.

Trixxie - how are you feeling.  Hope you have got over your cold bug.  I know that bloated feeling - not quite sure what is happening to my stomach other than to say it is out of control. Think it's a combination of the drugs, constipation (sorry tmi) and lack of sit ups!!

Layla - hope the sickness eases 

Natalia - Good luck for your 8 week scan on Friday.  I'm also in for my 8 week on Friday (8am) so maybe see you there.

Well all going ok here, started suffering from the dreaded itching but luckily only on and off.  Have bouts of nausea but think this has something to do with hunger as has been happening at 11am and 6pm so probably just breakfast and lunch too long ago! Seems to be eased by ritz crackers !!  Anway, am keeping everything crossed for 8 week scan on Friday.

Sorry to anyone I have not mentioned - thinking of you all just a bit hard to keep up !!

Love
Sifx


----------



## maria22 (May 8, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind wishes and thoughts during this difficult 2ww.

Sophie - I know exactly how you feel but hang in there and keep those positive thoughts    

Janna - As I am testing a  day early anyway ( should have be testing Sat 1st April but I am flying to Dublin Friday night) I am going to hold off on dong a home test. Are  you tempted?

I will get to the clinic for 8/8.15 - I was told to go the the clinic also and let them know you have done the blood test so that they can get your file out and be ready to call you when your results are back. Seemingly they will call you even before Mr. T has seen them to let you know. Does anybody know what time they get back to?

Good luck to eveyone with scans coming up and who have started stimming
Take care
Maria


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Jo,

I just wanted to say I had my hysteroscopy over 2 weeks ago and I also had bright red spotting for nearly a week.  I was quite worried and asked Julie who said this was totally fine.  It stopped totally after about 7 days so please don't worry.  

Gussy
xxx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

RWO
Thanks for your comments you haven't muddled me up with Natalia - we both had the same as you - two sacs spotted but only one definite heartbeat at first scan. I think Natalie has now seen two at her 8 weeks (I think - is that right Nat?) I'm still waiting for the 8 week which will be Monday after next - that's if I haven't taken myself off to an early scan unit to double check all is ok! - So nervous!
Orla


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi girls 

praying for all you 8 week scan ladies that you have great scans...you will be amazed at the amount of growth!

All you 2wwers- nearly over girls it is a nightmare but wish you all lots of 

rwo- 20 weeks how lovely! oh how i wish the time would fly!

natalia- your wind story made me laugh ...how funny! i dont think i would have got away with the feet thing as mine are a bit ripe...sorrry tmi! 

martha or anyone slightly further on - how often are you having Nk follow ups- got my results back which are now from my blood test taken 2 weeks ago- so will i need another soon


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Flick
Thanks for your message - I have responded to you there, but there is no sign in my outbox so just wanted to say thanks here too in case you don't get my message (computer illiterate - moi?)
Orla


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

ahh this is a great site for all development stages/edd etc

http://ivf.ca/calcu.htm


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Aaaaagh! Flick. Omigod! I don't dare look at this site! Hopefully a big fireworks party for me in mid Nov (that's with everything crossed, wind in the right direction, stars correctly aligned and the gods looking on obviously) You must be end Oct??
Right that's it, no more looking into the future - too scary!! Amazing site though - well found.
Off to purchase some liquorice - heard it helps with the old 
Orla


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

morning girls

good luck 2ww girls sophie, janna, maria and nikki        hope nature in bloom and nesting birds are an inspiration and that it all rubs off onto you with lovely bfps 

holly - tx for the tip about the notes.  skye was ultra efficient and we received the consent form yesterday - it has been duly faxed back.  know what you mean about indecision.  you have a bit more time than me - which might make it worse.  even so, it took me some time to decide to use egg donor.  perhaps you should write your feelings down with respect to each case and then sit on it overnight and perhaps your true feelings will surface.  sending you lots of love and luck 

fiona - brave girl.  i may be wrong but argc only test for 5 chromosomes with pgd.  crm on regents park test for 8.  i don't know where you are having your next treatment but it be worth researching who does the most testing.  apologies if i have already told you stuff you know   best of luck though - thinking v much of you     

hello to the nice girl who asked whether i had weaned off duchy original lemon shortbreads.  it is worse - i have discovered another flavour to be tested (quality control of course ) - orange shortbread!  i can already vouch for the lemon (of course) and the butterscotch.

hi lorri - hope you are in fine form in advance of new treatment.  i am v happy at the moment about eliminating some stuff i was doing before.  out goes the cranial osteopath (did not believe in what he was doing), lympathic drainage at zita west (v expensive), hypnotherapy at zita west (extremely expensive).  i shall keep up with zita west vitamens and fish oil and with acupuncture with daniel at harley st.  i am trying to lose a bit of weight (now 9st 11lb - normally 9st) - all clothes are stretched to the limit!!!!  this last statement contradicts my paragraph above about the shortbreads!!!!

hi plummy - if you see this in india 

take care flick - think you are an inspiration.  do you think your doggy has gone on heat to coincide with you 

hope all the newly pregnant ladies are glowing 

love and luck to everyonexx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi sabina- i must remeber to try out these shortbreads my mouth waters at each of your posts!
although managing to cope with green n blacks mayan gold!
Yep my girl dog does this everytime i get pregnant she goes into season and becomes obsessive about baby ball- always the same ball as well! will be interesting to see what happens as time goes by!

orla- by that site my edd will be 6 nov which would be great i love fireworks night and what a fab excuse for a big firework party each year! Fingers crossed!! i was amazed to see that by end next week the brain will be functioning as well- aint nature grand!


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi all
I just wanted to say thank you for all your lovely posts.  I feel much better today.  I had a session with Tamara the nurse, who was absolutely lovely and really set my mind at rest!   - That coupled with your posts has made me feel positive again  

Orlando/Flick - A lovely time of year to have a baby and you will be able to celebrate with some beautiful fireworks, fantastic! 

Sabina; you've made me crave biscuits now so I'm going to have to go and raid the biccie tin  

Good luck everyone
Harps
x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Sorry long time no post, but I do keep up, just don't have very much to say. 

Sabina - I have just got back from acupuncture and am sat here with a cup of ginger tea  (thought I would give it a try) and a biscuit. Sadly not a duchy shortbread   , but it is a Sainsburys organic digestive, so not too bad. I have just had a protein shake too, lumps an'all ! stirred it with a fork instead of a spoon, which made it less lumpy. I am on a countdown till next AF (3 weeks to go). Work is mega stressful, so I have mustard seeds in my ears, see if that helps. BTW 9st 11 !! I dream of being such a weight !!  I was 9st 12 before last tx (my lightest ever), but have piled on lbs since then and Christmas (mince pies and green&blacks), now 10st 7 (still pretty good for me, used to be a lot heavier) !!  The things we do for tx and the preparation of. I keep promising myself i will drink more water, get into the swing of it now.

Jo (?) - I spotted for a good 5 days after hysteroscopy with some cramping, and then went on to short protocol on next AF, no problems. 

Ren - wow 22 weeks, how time flies !

To everyone testing soon, good luck   

Congratulations to all those good news scans recently too.

I loved the knicker stories, I have a similar one, though no knickers, but equally embarrassing. Sorry if I have already told this one. When I went to New York a couple of years ago, I left my suitcase with the concierge, to enable a final bout of shopping. When I got back, I had to repack my suitcase (due to amount of last minute shopping   ). My friend then went and called a cab and was waiting for me outside, but i couldnt close my case easily. When I stood up and walked away wheeling my case behind me, I had somehow managed to "pack" part of the wire of the nearby table lamp and had yanked it out of the wall, pulling the lamp off the table (turning the light off in the process) with it trailing behind me. All this in view of the other people waiting in the lobby and concierge,bellboys, receptionists etc. Of course then i couldn't open my case because of the lamp, and a man had to come and help me. Meanwhile my friend is jumping up and down outside with the cab waiting !! I was sooooo embarrased   , but was also almost wetting myself with laughter  

Lx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Lorri        !!!!


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

great story lorri!!

I am soooo bored have just been cleaning my cooker but then got side tracked and started watching oldie movie- a magnificent obsession- have just spent the last hour balling my eyes out- someone rang in the middle but i couldnt even answer the phone!


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Afternoon Girls

Sophie - really feel for you during the difficult 2ww time...I felt tearful too and also felt like i was going crazy....unfortunately think it is completely normal...,,try and occupy your mind as much as possible with other things..DVDs? seeing friends? a puzzle or some other hobby?....keep the faith!!! xx

Ren - yes a BOGOF indeed!! Like it v much

Orla - good luck for your 8 week scan next Mon...I haven't had my 8 week scan yet - it is on Fri (so hard to keep up with everyone's differing stages!!)...so hoping my 2nd empty sac will now have something in it, and of course that the first one is still going strong!! Starting to ger rather nervous about it !!!!!!!

Sif - ooohh so we'll both be there for our 8 wk scan on Fri! I am fairly easy to spot - Chinese looking girl (ok ok woman, but i prefer girl!) with tortoise-shell glasses, and will have my DH with me who is short blond/brown haired in a suit

Maria - good luck with that blood test..on Fri i think? I think the blood takes 2-3 hours for them to process, but would check that with nurses, it could be quicker.

Flick - my NK cell follow up blod was taken 2 weeks ago, results were back a week ago, and Dimitri only looked at them on Mon (not sure if Mr T has) - they said they were high andwould've put me on another IVIG if i hadn't had the allergic reaction...so looks like if you need an IVIG they would put you on it within a week after getting the results, but what may be holding it up is Mr T getting round to looking at them? He's been snowed under at the mo. Good luck with yours - let me know how it goes.

Lorri - loved your suitcase story!

Love and all the best to everyone.

Natalia x


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Dear girls
 
This is a bit of a tmi question - so anyone feeling sensitive look away  

Does anyone else have strange ****** discharge in knickers? Not too much just something I'm not used too, and also noticed sometimes it can be quite thick (cottage cheese) even though v small amount?? Sorry - disgusting I know. Obsessing as usual
Thanks girls
Orlando


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

on and off i get quite a bit of discharge- not particulary thick but can sometimes be quite a bit- think it is perfectly normal- later in pregnancy i had a friend who ...sorry girls uggh tmi moment coming....was standing making tea in her nighty and a great blob fell onto her foot! i think as long as there is no smell or itching it is just another pregnancy thing to view positively xxx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm sorry this is a dreaful post & run ....

Martha, good luck for tomorrow darling. We will be thinking of the four of you & keeping everything crossed    

Love Layla xxx


----------



## sparkle38 (Dec 9, 2004)

Martha

Good Luck for your nuchal tomorrow. Hope all goes well and you get some great pics.

Love
Audrey
xx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

OH YES 

martha
good luck for tomorrow- we want those pix scanned and posted soon as


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Martha - must have missed that you were having your scan tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you all.  Lots of luck.
Love
Sifx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks Flick
Also good luck Martha!!!!   
Orla


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Girls, you've just brought tears to my eyes. Bless you all   I'll let you know what happens as soon as I can grab a computer.
Love to you all, and I promise I WILL WILL WILL catch up with you. Queen of slack, that's me. 
Martha
xxx
PS Orla, I've been having the same TMI issue as you, but I've just been researching it and, as Flick says, it's apparently completely normal so please try not to worry. Flick, your stories always make me laugh so much.


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Martha - hope that you get a really good look at your two little ones at your scan tomorrow!   

Holly - keep discussing, no matter how heated the discussion get! You will decide to do what is right for you in the end! As you know, I have agonised over my decison to move do donor eggs, it would have been easier if the ARGC had told me to give up on my own eggs at our follow up, but they didn't. I just can't doIVF with my own eggs anymore, with such poor odds against it working - that's the truth. Good luck hun, whatever you decide, thinking of you.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Alli R. (Mar 16, 2005)

Just wanted to wish martha good luck for your scan tomorrow  

If it makes anyone feel better I put on 2 stone during my last treatment (i know that is some eating) and now weigh a horrific 11 1/2 stone (5ft 8 ) and had to buy a size 14 the other day   

I also have a knicker story that I can share...

It goes back many years I was in my late teens, but I can remember it sooo clearly   I had gone swimming with my sister. I went through a phase of hating getting changed in public so I went all prepared with my swim suit under my clothes. After having being caught out on a previous occasion and forgetting my knickers   I wore them ontop of my swimsuit. Well I got changed and went through - my sister was already in the pool waiting for me - as I went through she suddenly turned and swam away, I got in (oh yes!!  ) and eventually got her to admit she knew me and she told me I had my knickers over my costume     I then realised everyone was killing themselves laughing. The best bit is they were old 'big' pants that had the day of the week written on the front   
I still cringe when I remember and it took me years to get the courage to go back  

Its lovely to know I'm not the only one hiding a knicker moment  
Take care everyone


----------



## Lizzi (Oct 31, 2005)

So many posts, just can't keep up!

Good luck to Flick, Orla and Martha for scans tomorrow and Monday. Hope you all
get the good news we're all praying for.

Lizzi


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Alli -   I laughed out loud at your knicker story. And in your teens as well, couldn't have happened at a worse time. I'm sure your were emotionally scarred for some time after. Very very funny. Could almost be a Mr Bean sketch.

Thanks Jules for your encouragement. You are my hero - I really admire the way you have made a difficult decision and stuck with it. Giving up is just so hard ... think I might be addicted to IVF  

Martha - very best of luck tomorrow. I hope you really enjoy the experience and see lots and lots of your little bubs.

Sabina - thank you for the lovely advise to help me move through this decision. I will give it a go. I haven't written down the pro's and cons yet, and you are right, it might help. I did draw some very bizarre pictures for DH on Friday night though, to help him understand the process of Donor Eggs. He was completely at sea  

Just a quick question for any of you IVIG girls - have any of you been sick lots after having IVIG? I just had one dose during my cycle in Jan. I'm usually one of these people the never ever get sick - and I have had one illness after the other since my last cycle and just wonder if it has anything to do with the IVIG. During the 2WW I had a temp and sore throat. Then I got a tummy bug, then I got the dreadful flu bug with horrendous cough, I've had a terrible sore throat since Friday, and now I have conjunctivitis  

Sorry for the moan.

Love to all I haven't mentioned

Holly


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Orla - if it starts itching then it could be a case of thrush. Two main symptoms are itching and discharge which is like what you described. 

Martha - wishing you all the best tomorrow. Look forward to hearing all about it. 

Lorri - absolutely hilarious. You must be so like me   

Layla - hope all is ok  

This thread moves SO fast these days i just can't keep up. My midwife today felt tummy and told me that it feels about 3 weeks ahead of dates.   I have been reassured that midwives measurements aren't the most reliable method of measuring a foetus - my uncle said that it's probably just a big baby.... best it's too big than too small i guess. Anyway, guess i should start curtailing my chocolate splurge!  

Love Ex


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Jo - I had bleeding for just over a week after the hysteroscopy. 

Janna / Sophie / Maria / nikki and any other 2ww girls - The last few days are torture I hated it, drove me crazy but as others have said try to do things to keep occupied and then the time will pass quicker. I have everything crossed for some good news from you!!!  

Martha - Good Luck tomorrow

Orla - I've been having some (TMI) dischage which I'm not sure if counts as spotting its only once or maybe twice a day and is sometimes wet and sometimes a bit like the fertile CM / Creamy CM but is tinged a brown colour. I'm trying not to panic about it. Looking on the internet everyone seems to experience different things with discharge. 

My levels have gone from 4279 to 7011 so they said that was fine and to test again on friday. 

XX


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hello lovely girls

I have been awol for a while, and havent really had a chance to even keep up with the thread, but just wanted to pop in and say a big HELLO!!!!   to everyone and wish everyone the best of luck with whatever stage they are at.

Hugs and love to everyone 
Amanda xxxx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

A new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53064.0.html


----------

